# 180m² Schwimmteichprojekt, NaturaGart-Konzept, Luftheber, Grobfilter



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Fories,

hiermit betrete ich offiziell das Parkett der Teichbaugemeinde!!
Einen Schwimmteich wollten wir schon lange haben. Einige Dinge haben es so gefügt, dass die Grobplanungsphase nun weitgehend abgeschlossen ist  und wir mit dem ersten Bauabschnitt - Filterkeller und Filtergraben - im Herbst beginnen können. Der eigentliche Schwimmteich wird dann 2016 gebaut. Wann alles mal fertig ist - ich mag gar nicht daran denken!

Was soweit fest steht: Das NaturaGart-Prinzip mit zwei separaten Teichen, Hangprofilen, etc. 
Lufthebertechnik: Viel Wasservolumen (zum Pumpen) mit wenig Stromkosten während des Betriebs des Teichs. 
Grobfilter, momentan schwebt uns ein Trommelfilter vor, um den Schmutzeintrag in den Filtergraben gering zu halten. 
Platz ist genug da, es darf ein richtiges kleines Paradies werden.

Alles weitere ist Verhandlungssache. Seit 2-3 Monaten bin ich sehr stark gedanklich im Thema Teich verhaftet. Der Kopf brummt, ich will auch mal wieder nachts schlafen können. Aber das Forum ist sicher ein guter Anlaufpunkt, um offene Problempunkte zu lösen. Ich weiche ja in fundamentalen Systemfragen vom NaturaGart-standard ab - ich hab das Gefühl, die verstehen nicht so richtig, was ich will. 
Der finale Grundriss von NaturaGart ist noch nicht gekommen - ich habe mich mal rangesetzt un mit dem Programm "Sketchup" etwas rumgespielt......


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)

Das ist der Entwurf des Filterkellers. Davor habe ich den meisten Respekt. Rechts STandrohrkammer (KG110), dann Einhängetrommelfilter (ich hab mal den Polymare EM400XS genommen zum Planen). Dann Luftheberschacht inkl. Luftheber aus KG - wird wohl nen Eigenbau. und dann die LH Sammelkammer. Helix brauchen wir nicht, da kein Fischbesatz (und ich hoffe, niemand bringt uns zum Einweihungstermin irgendeinen Fisch mit ....)

 

Und so stelle ich mir mit meinem gegenwärtigen Kenntnisstand die Einbindung des Filterkellers in die Teichlandschaft vor. Ursprünglich wollte ich den Filterkeller unter irgendeiner Terasse packen bzw. den Rohrkolbengraben direkt ranführen. Aber es müssen wohl 2,5m Abstand sein zwischen elektrischen Anlagen und Wasser.

 

Ach ja, der Bachlauf. Ich bin schmerzfrei, aber die Familie will einen haben. Da ja der Filtergraben im Pumpbetrieb einen höheren Wasserstand hat (Achtung, nach dem NaturaGart-Standard ist es genau andersherum) könnte sich da ein kleines Bächlein in den Schwimmteich schlängeln. Alternativ habe ich ein Rohr unter dem Wasserspiegel im Hinterkopf als Verbindung Filtergraben > Schwimmteich. Dann hätten beide Teiche wenigstens gleichen Wasserstand.

Wie auch immer - ich habe heute keinen Bock mehr und gehe jetzt schlafen.
Liebe Grüße
Rhabanus alias Michael


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Michael.

Das ist eine schöne Planung.


Rhabanus schrieb:


> um offene Problempunkte zu lösen.



Ich habe bislang noch keine Problempunkte gelesen? Was bzw. wo hast Du denn noch Probleme?

Das Einzige was mir so aufgefallen ist...


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da ja der Filtergraben im Pumpbetrieb einen höheren Wasserstand hat...könnte sich da ein kleines Bächlein in den Schwimmteich schlängeln.


Das wird bei deiner Luftheberanlage so auch nicht sein. Die Wasserstände sind nur direkt hinter dem Luftheber höher (evtl. gar nur minimal). Ab da läuft dein Wasser den Weg alleine zurück in den Filtergraben, in die Seerosenbucht und direkt in den Teich. Wenn der Filtergraben bzw. der Wall höher als Wasserlinie im Schwimmteich ist, wird das Wasser dort nicht höher werden. Es stagniert und wird mehr oder weniger ein stehendes Gewässer, da es gar nicht ablaufen kann. Der Wasserstand im Filtergraben wird identisch mit dem im Schwimmteich sein. Man bedenke, dass sich das Wasser stets den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes sucht und den geringsten Widerstand hast Du vermutl. in der Seerosenbucht und im Schwimmteich selbst.

Hier sollte also deine Alternative...


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Alternativ habe ich ein Rohr unter dem Wasserspiegel im Hinterkopf als Verbindung Filtergraben > Schwimmteich.


...zum Tragen kommen, wobei ich auch mind. 2 Leitungen als Verbindung nutzen würde. Du gehst mit 2 Rückläufen dort rein und so solltest Du auch wieder dort raus.

In deiner Skizze kommst Du mit 3 Leitungen in den Vorfilter und gehst mit 4 Leitungen raus. Das ist gut, wenn sie denn mind. alle gleichen Querschnitts sind.


----------



## Geisy (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zacky

Der Bach zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich funktioniert bei mir auch.
Wenn ich Wasser in den Filtergraben schiebe will es sich über den Bach mit dem Schwimmteich ausgleichen.
Im Stillstand ist alles auf gleicher Höhe, aber nicht wenn der LH läuft, dann hab ich den Filtergraben bis zu 5cm höher.

Probleme könnten eher die vielen langen Leitungen beim LH machen. Die sollte man so kurz wie möglich halten mit wenig Bögen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Bist Du sicher?

Er drückt doch mit dem LH nur in eine Sammel-Ablaufkammer. Dort sind 4 Rohrleitungen die in 2 verschiedene Richtungen gehen. Das dort aufgestaute Wasser fließt durch die 4 Rohre hinweg, wobei aber nur zwei Rohre im direkten Kreislauf angeschlossen sind (Seerosenbucht und Teich).

Vom Teich wird das Wasser "abgesaugt" - durch BA und Skimmer - und durch den Differenzunterschied zwischen Teich (inkl. Seerosenbucht) und Sammelkammer bzw. Filterkammer, gleicht sich der Wasserstand aus der Sammelkammer heraus wieder aus. Der Filtergraben ist in sich geschlossen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Wasser vom Luftheber - was sich eigentlich doch nur in der Sammelkammer aufstaut, auch im Filtergraben aufstaut, wenn der Teich "Bedarf" anmeldet!?

Wenn der Luftheber direkt in den Filtergraben fördern würde, Ja - dann geht das bei evtl. Differenz von wenigen Zentimeter.


----------



## Geisy (17. Aug. 2015)

Der Filtergraben soll nicht überlaufen in einen Bachlauf, sondern wird genauso verbunden wie der Seerosenteich. 
Da ist es auch mehr oder weniger ein Bachlauf zurück in den Schwimmteich.
So hab ich Michael zumindest verstanden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Ah, OK...Du meinst also mehr wie so ein kleiner Verbindungsfluss oder Kanal. Ja dann, kann das evtl. funktionieren. Für mich ist ein Bachlauf immer mehr ein Wasserlauf berg-ab, also mit Höhendifferenzen am Ein- & Auslauf.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus: tolle Skizze! Warum wartest Du auf irgendwelche Naturagart- Vorschläge??? 'Das kannst Du selber wesentlich besser und von Filtertechnik und Verrohrung hast Du auch mehr Kenntnis.
--------------------------

Warum darf man denn keinen Filterkeller dichter als 2,5m an den Teich heran bauen???
Ich befürchte, dieses Wissen stammt von Naturagart- der Aussage des Chefs non NG Norbert zu Trommelfiltern.
NG würde TF lieber gepumpt oberhalb des Wasserspiegels aufstellen....
Und die ganzen Schwerkraft- Filteranlagen in den Kellern mit Deckel sind nach DIN VDE nicht genehmigungsfähg. Da darf keine Elektriker was anschließen!
Lest selber zur Meinungsbildung und seht Euch bitte an, wie NG ihre gepumpten großen TF auf dem Steg und den Druckpumpen verbaut hat:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...r-fisch-und-schwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter
---------------------------------------------

Bei mir läuft es noch ähnlich wie bei Rhabanus geplant- und bei Sascha696 wird es auch laufen:

Schwerkraftprinzip in den Filterkeller, noch USIII, noch Pumpen mit ca. 30m³/h Netto- Gesamtleistung und den Rücklauf aufgeteilt:

-direkt mittig in den 15m langen, 3m breiten Filterteich mit 2 x 125KG, Rückläufe vom Filterteich in den ST 2 x 125KG und 2 x 110KG jeweils an den Enden des FT
-vom Filterkeller in den ST direkt 1 x 125KG- dort wo der Kanal bei mir ist, wo noch die LH Sammelkammer drüberliegt und irgendwann eine richtige Brücke rüberkommt....

Ja, es hätten noch ein paar Rückläufe mehr sein können..und andere Dinge..TF Sammelkammer liegt noch rum...Lh Sammelkammer auch...TF ist aber fast fertig.

Jedenfalls erhöht sich der Wasserspiegel im FT gegenüber dem ST um ca. 1,5cm....
-------------------------
Rhabanus hat doch den Rücklauf vom FT in den ST grün eingezeichnet- als Verrohrung oder Bachlauf.

Bachlaufvariante hat den Nachteil, dass dieser mit weniger Schwung im ST einströmt als mit einem Rohr---wegen der Kreisströmung.
-------------------

Ansonsten tolle Planung! Da kam doch aus den schlaflosen Nächten sinnvolles heraus!
Grundlagen erkannt, nicht den bunten Prospekten erlegen und sich von Verkäufern zeitlich überholter Bauweisen überreden lassen.
Wer verbaut schon freiwillig an großen Teichen Pumpen im Wasser und gepumpte Schaumstofffilter...

Ich persönlich würde den Teich immer an die Terrasse des Hauses direkt ranbauen!
Dort sitzt man auf der Terrasse und blickt auf oder in den Teich.
Mit einem Schritt ist man im Wasser.

Ist der Teich einige Meter weg vom Hauptsitzplatz...geht einiges verloren.
------------------------
Sorry für die Bilder in Deinem Bauthread- hoffe es hilft bei den nächsten Nächten und ich war gerade auf dem Dach.

Rhabanus:
Bis gleich.
Habe meine Kinder und Frau shoppen geschickt. Da können wir nachher in Ruhe Fische füttern.


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schwerkraftprinzip in den Filterkeller, USIII, Pumpen mit ca. 30m³/h Netto- Gesamtleistung und den Rücklauf aufgeteilt:


Er baut einen Trommelfilter ein. US III und Luftheber gehen nicht miteinander...oder sprichst Du von deinem Teich!?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jedenfalls erhöht sich der Wasserspiegel im FT gegenüber dem ST um ca. 1,5cm....


...aber doch nur, wenn ich direkt mit Pumpenleistung in den Filtergraben schiebe...nicht, wenn ich in Schwerkraft das Wasser nur ablaufen lasse.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rhabanus hat doch den Rücklauf vom FT in den ST grün eingezeichnet- als Verrohrung oder Bachlauf.


Ja, das hatte ich wohl nur falsch verstanden. Bachlauf heißt für mich - Höhenunterschied zwischen Ein- & Auslauf - und er selbst schrieb, die "Alternative" durch Rohr.

Das mit dem Strom sind VDE-Richtlinien.


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)

Das Diskutieren geht ja schon munter los. Gut so.
"Problempunkte" sind vielleicht unsichtbar. Immerhin verlasse ich ja mit meinen Ideen den sicheren Hafen von NaturaGart. Bei einigen Telefonaten mit den Planern dort habe ich schon den Wunsch verspürt, dass ich zu den "erprobten und langzeitbewährten Prinzipien" zurückkehren möge. 

Als Bachlaufversion meine ich wirklich die Überwindung eines leichten Höhenunterschiedes, also nicht solch ein Kanal wie von Seerosenbucht zu Schwimmteich. Dafür hatte ich schon die Idee, das Wasserniveau des Filtergrabens im Ruhezustand leicht anzuheben (~5cm höher als Schwimmteich).
Bild (_Familie: Solch ein Bachlauf soll es sein!_) kriege ich momentan nicht hochgeladen, liefer ich aber noch nach.


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Hab ich das also doch richtig verstanden.


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Als Bachlaufversion meine ich wirklich die Überwindung eines leichten Höhenunterschiedes,


Also das geht bei deiner aktuellen Filter-Konstellation so nicht. Ich habe zwar noch nicht das Bild gesehen, aber das kommt ja noch, sagtest Du. 

Um den Filterteich um bis zu 5 cm aufzustauen, müsstest Du ihn direkt beliefern, so dass sich hier der Wasserstand im Betriebszustand aufstaut und sich dann über den Bachlauf ergießt. Dazu würde ich 2 Luftheber verwenden. Den einen LH für die einfache Umwälzung Schwimmteich-Filter-Schwimmteich und den anderen LH für den Durchlauf im Filtergraben zum Schwimmteich..


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2015)

Ja, Zacky mit den USIII ist doch noch die alte Anlage bei mir. So langsam bekomme ich meinen süddeutschen Plastetrommler auf Brandenburger Niveau...

Das Prinzip ist dich gleich- ein Gepumpter Teich (FT = Filterteich) läuft in einen anderen über.
Entweder über einen "Bach"- großer Querschnitt- dürften sich kaum Höhenunterschiede einstellen.
Oder über Rohrverbindungen zwischen FT und ST- da hat man auch kleine Höhenunterschiede im Pumpbetrieb.
JE nach Größe der Verbundungsrohre zwischen FT und ST....5mm..1cm.. läuft es einfach in Schwerkraft zurück.

Rhabanus Du hast keinen sicheren Hafen verlassen.....sondern Dir brav am Vorbeisegeln an den Sirenen das Wachs in die Ohren gesteckt, nachgedacht und bist dabei auf kein Riff gelaufen.

Filteranlage mit LH betreiben.
Bachläufe in die Höhe sowieso mit einer Extra Elektromotorpumpe.


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn der Luftheber direkt in den Filtergraben fördern würde


 Das war meine Idee ganz am Anfang. Nach paar Telefonaten/Teichbesichtigungen habe ich mich überzeugen lassen, dass der Volumenstrom des LH wohl zu groß ist für den Filtergraben. Ein Rat war, die Wassermenge zu teilen, ein Teil in den Filtergraben, die andere gleich zurück in den ST.
Mein Argument damals war - ich versuche den Luftheber tief einzugraben (große effektive Länge) sowie die Durchmesser groß zu halten, und hinterher ist mir die gelieferte Wassermenge zu hoch und die Klärpflanzen reissen mir aus dem Boden raus....


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Die Frage ist: Wie viel Volumen willst Du durch den Filtergraben schieben? Welche Förderhöhe oder Stauhöhe wird benötigt?

Wenn man den Luftheber nicht zum Aufstauen nutzt, sondern zum Höhe fördern, könnte man es evtl auch schaffen, einen Luftheber beliebiger Größe so weit aus dem Teich zu heben, dass nur dein gewünschtes Volumen gefördert wird. Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, dass bei Förderhöhe das Volumen geringer ausfällt.

Aber man braucht andererseits schon wieder einen recht hohen Volumenstrom und Leistung beim LH, damit man überhaupt aufstauen oder in die Höhe fördern kann.


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wie viel Volumen willst Du durch den Filtergraben schieben?


 >>> So, dass es funktioniert.
Nee, NG sprach von einer Verweildauer von min. 1h für das geförderte Wassertröpfen im Filtergraben. OK, ich kann ne Monsterpumpe nehmen, und nach paar Sekunden zumachen, wenn nämlich der gesmate Filtergraben umgetauscht ist. Und dann ne Stunde warten und dann geht es von vorn wieder los.
Keine Ahnung. Vor einigen Monaten kannte ich 90% der Begriffe noch gar nicht. Ich bin kompletter Newbie...

Förderhöhe: paar cm, so dass es über den ~2m langen Bachlauf geschmeidig wieder in den ST zurückplätschert.


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vor einigen Monaten kannte ich 90% der Begriffe noch gar nicht. Ich bin kompletter Newbie...



 Ja, sorry. Manchmal verfällt man so in den "Schreibwahn" und vergisst dies dabei...

Ok, wenn NG meint, dass das Volumen mind. eine Verweilzeit von 1 Stunde haben sollte, dann ist das Maß für den Volumenstrom deine Filtergraben-Größe. Das heißt eigentlich ganz einfach gerechnet, dass, wenn dein Filtergraben bspw. 6000 l Volumen hat, dann könnte man ihn auch mit 6000 l/h beliefern.


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> wenn dein Filtergraben bspw. 6000 l Volumen hat, dann könnte man ihn auch mit 6000 l/h beliefern.


da reicht dann auch ein LH in DN75 mit einer Hebehöhe von ca. 20 - 25 cm.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
ich habe den Eindruck, dass Michaels Filtergraben so etwa 25 m³ Inhalt hat. Das wäre schon ein etwas größerer Luftheber (so ab DN 150, wenn man ausreichend Tiefe hat ?).
Ich würde aus dieser Umwälzrate eine mittlere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von etwa 3 mm/s im Filtergraben ermitteln (bei etwa 2 m² Querschnittsfläche). Das ist nun wirklich Schneckengeschwindigkeit . Mein Tipp wäre deutlich mehr (das muss ja nicht 24h am Tag so laufen), und ein paar "Schikanen" im Filtergraben (mehr effektive Länge, weniger effektiver Querschnitt - und vor allem mehr zwangsweise Durschströmung der Randzonen durch die "Einbauten"). Als "Einbauten" würde ich mir z. B. senkrecht (zur Längsrichtung) eingebaute Mauern (ruhig auf der Folie, um Folienverbrauch zu senken, und das Auslegen der Folie zu vereinfachen) vorstellen, die bis in die Mitte des Filtergrabens ragen - von mir aus unterirdisch (und bepflanzt, damit man sie nicht sieht), oder leicht erhöht für gärtnerische Zwecke (ohne Wathose).
Wer sich das nicht vorstellen kann - Stichwort Mäander.


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Aug. 2015)

Hier das versprochene Bild. Frau und Kinder waren komplett aus dem Häuschen, als wir diesen Bachlauf bei einer Teichbesichtigung ganz in der Nähe sahen:
 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ein etwas größerer Luftheber (so ab DN 150, wenn man ausreichend Tiefe hat ?).


aus unseren Hausbauaktivitäten vor einigen Jahren weiss ich, dass ab 1,6m Tiefe Oberflächenwasser kommt. Ich denke mal, tiefer zu graben macht daher kaum Sinn. Erde besteht aus "Zuckersand", d.h. Graben wird eine Freude sein.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Als "Einbauten" würde ich mir z. B. senkrecht (zur Längsrichtung) eingebaute Mauern


hhhmmm, das klingt irgendwie aufwändig. Weiss auch nicht, wie so was optisch wirkt. Ich verfolge mal die Diskussion neugierig weiter....

Nochwas: ein Wunsch von mir war, die Wildpflaumenhecke im Hintergrund des Filtergrabens mit einem Nebenarm des Filterteichs einzubinden. Die Hecke macht eine kleine Einbuchtung und ich habe einen Pickel auf den Grundriss des FG konstruiert. (um es vorweg zu nehmen: NG sowie meine Frau sagen, das sei Quatsch, funktional wie auch optisch). Im Schnittbereich FG/Nebenarm habe ich nun eine größere Wassertiefe konstruiert. NG Filtergraben wäre an der Sohle 60cm tief, ich würde hier auf 90-100cm lokal gehen. Meine Idee war es, im FT mehr Tiefwasser zu haben. Einen Ort, wo die __ Frösche im Winter nicht so sehr frieren (ich nehme an, dass die Frösche eher im Pflanzenbereich überwintern als im zwar tieferen, aber kahlen ST).
In PeterBodens Thread hatte ich mal vor einiger Zeit ne Frage bzgl. seines Klärlochs gestellt. Diese Überlegungen spielen hier auch mit rein.
Und nochwas. Ich plane jährlich im Spätherbst den Filterkeller wasserfrei zu machen. D.h. bis zum Frühjahr gäbe es keine Wasserumwälzung.


----------



## Sascha696 (18. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Das Diskutieren geht ja schon munter los. Gut so.
> "Problempunkte" sind vielleicht unsichtbar. Immerhin verlasse ich ja mit meinen Ideen den sicheren Hafen von NaturaGart. Bei einigen Telefonaten mit den Planern dort habe ich schon den Wunsch verspürt, dass ich zu den "erprobten und langzeitbewährten Prinzipien" zurückkehren möge.



Wenn du dir mal die Zeit nehmen solltest um naturagart live zu sehen, wirst du feststellen dass jeder Teich in dem Fische sind entweder über einen Trrommler oder einen Sandfilter gefiltert werden. Natürlich alles in rein gepumpter Version versteht sich
Trotzdem finde ich den Ansatz von NG gut und den Rest kann man ja dann so umwandeln wie man es haben möchte.
Sehenswert ist es allemal wenn der Weg nicht so weit ist!


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Aug. 2015)

Wollte im Sommer ne Urlaubsreise mit Besuch bei NG verbinden. Alternativ auch im September ein Teichbauseminar besuchen. Wurde im Familienrat "rejected", sind immerhin um die 500km Entfernung. Interessieren würde mich die ANlage dort auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2015)

Es bietet sich auch an, den einen oder anderen Teich von Usern in der Nähe zu besuchen. Da ist ein Info-Austausch auch besser, da man auf einzelne Fragen, genauer eingehen könnte.


----------



## Sascha696 (18. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Alternativ auch im September ein Teichbauseminar besuchen.


kannst du dir Sparen, habe ich gemacht. Wenn du dir die Prospekte von NG durchgelesen hast weißt du schon alles.


----------



## thias (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem großen Projekt. Komme mir mit meinen 100 m² mir ja richtig klein vor . Aber ich werde in naher Zukunft noch ein weiteres 90 m² Projekt starten...
Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum der große Filteraufwand? Willst du so viele Fische reinsetzen? Der Filtergraben macht das doch von alleine ohne Aufwand. Nur im Frühjahr schneide ich zurück. Jetzt nach 8 Jahren wäre vielleicht bald mal eine Rodeaktion fällig.
Ich habe einen ganz normalen Filtergraben nach NG, danach allerdings noch einen Kiesfilter der zum Teil durchströmt wird (Pumpe mit 2 Saugstellen). Das Wasser ist bei mir absolut klar, in 1,8 m Tiefe sehe ich jeden Unrat.
Die Pumpe würde ich im Winter allerdings nicht ausschalten. Ich hatte sie mal technisch bedingt vielleicht 2 Monate aus, da wurde das Wasser langsam trübe. Ich denke das hängt mit den Bakterien im Kiesfilter zusammen, die dann verhungern. Bei laufender Pumpe wurde es nach kurzer Zeit wieder klar.


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Aug. 2015)

Moin thias. Ja, momentan ist es nicht mehr als ein Projekt.
Intern haben wir leicht die Notbremse angezogen (nachdem ich das gesamte Wochenende durchgeplant hatte und die Grundrisse und KG-Verbindungsrohre inkl. Filterkeller geplant hatte.)
Wir haben jetzt 4...5 verschiedenste Teiche (in der Größenordnung 10 * x m) in der Nachbarschaft angeschaut. Dabei hat sich rausgestellt, dass uns sauberes Wasser sehr wichtig ist. OK, ein Teich - der mit 100 Kois - war glasklar. Die anderen hatten Sichttiefen von schätzungsweise 20 cm. Dieses Ergebnis mit dem Aufwand, das sie Leute bis jetzt da reingesteckt haben, hat uns sehr nachdenklich gemacht.
OK, die letzten Tage waren sehr heiß und viele Teiche lagen in direkter Sonnenbestrahlung.

Gestern abend habe ich geisys Airliftsieve ausgegraben in einem Fred. Das ist das, was intuitiv eigentlich haben will. Luftheberantrieb (geringe Pumpenergiekosten) und einen Grobfilter nach Gesichtspunkten des "robust Design". Meine Frau keschert gegenwärtig ne Stunde am Tag im Kinderpool. Da gehe ich gerne 1...2x die Woche in den Filterkeller und schütte den Mulm und die Blätter von den Sieben ab.

Ich glaube, ich brauche einfach noch mehr Planungszeit, bevor der Startschuss fällt. Und weitere Leute wie dich, die mir bestätigen, dass ein Teich auch dekadent klares Wasser haben kann...


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Aug. 2015)

thias schrieb:


> Willst du so viele Fische reinsetzen?


An Fischen ist momentan nix geplant.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2015)

An diesem Satz gefällt mir vor allem das Wort 

MOMENTAN


Und ich finde es super, das Rhabanus sich vor dem ersten Spatenstich einige Gedanken macht.

Deine Frau hat doch meine Spaltsiebe gesehen....
Die geringe Sichtweite in meinem Teich liegt an der mit 0,2 und 0,3 mm zu groben Filterung und ohne UV......

Wenn Du mal in einen Betrieb gehst mit großen CNC Fräsen....die Kühlmittel werden oft über Schrägbettfilter gereinigt.
Entweder als Endlosband....EBF oder mit Filterpapier oder Vliess....Vliessfilter....

Das einzige Spaltsiebsystem was sich selber  abreinigt wäre ein Spaltsiebtrommelfilter.
Gibt es wirklich...
Die Qual der Filterwahl.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Aug. 2015)

Die Verwirrung ist nun perfekt. 
Ich seh mich wieder zwischen zwei "Extrempunkten".
Einerseits thias:


thias schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum der große Filteraufwand? ...... Der Filtergraben macht das doch von alleine ohne Aufwand.


und andererseits ThorstenC:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die geringe Sichtweite in meinem Teich liegt an der mit 0,2 und 0,3 mm zu groben Filterung und ohne UV......


Ja, das Thema ist komplex, glaube ich. Habe das NG-Büchlein "Stabile Teiche" durchgeackert, ist wenig hängengeblieben, werde ich nochmal lesen und hoffen. diesmal 50% der Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Jedenfalls meint NG, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen das alles regeln, ähnlich wie thias.
Weitere Meinungen erwünscht....


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2015)

Ich filtere an meinen Koiteich auch nur mit Trommelfilter, Luftheber und Helix - keine Uvc und habe Sicht bis auf den Grund bei 1,80 m. Dann habe ich am Schwimmteich nur einen Skimmer mit einer Pumpe dran - also ohne echten Vorfilter und auch ohne Uvc - und Pumpe das Wasser in eine Kies durchströmte Pflanzenzone - auch hier Sicht bis auf dem Grund bei 1,65 m.

Das Wasser im Koiteich hat lediglich einen leichten Braunstich, was andere Ursachen hat. Der Schwimmteih ist dafür glasklar.

Beide Teiche haben deutliche Unterschiede und sind klar bis auf den Grund, haben sie dennoch Problemchen mit Algen und Co, die ab und zu auftreten.

Vielleicht tatsächlich mehrere Anlagen anschauen.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2015)

Mach es Dir leicht.....
Saugleitungen Skimmer und BA in den Filterkeller....ggf. in eine kleine Einlaufsammelkammer. ..

Dann viel Platz lassen für bei Bedarf nachrüstbarer Filteranlage.....manchmal sieht man ja Schnäppchen. ..

Den Platz mit einem dicken KG 250 in die LH Sammelkammer überbrücken. ..

Von der LH Sammelkammer oder Helixkammer Rückläufe in FT nach NG und in den Teich direkt auch ein paar Rückläufe. 

Dann läuft es ersteinmal voll ökologisch.

Später auf  Wunsch immer mit Technik erweiterbar.

Sind bei Dir die Kammern aus PE sind Anpassungen für Dich und den  elektronischen Alleskönner doch kein Problem.


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern vor EBF, Trommler und UVC.
Auch da gab es klares Wasser und gesunde Fische.
Es wurde da meistens mit Mehrkammerfiltern gearbeitet die mit Vortex, Bürsten, Japanmatten, Lavasteinen bestückt waren.
Welches dieser Medien hatte denn wohl die Feinfilterung übernommen? Ist es sogar besser als ein Spaltsieb?

Das soll nicht heißen das ich dahin zurück will, obwohl Michael scheut auch etwas mehr Aufwand nicht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2015)

Und genau diese alten Filteranlagen werfen die, welche es sich finanziell leisten können oder dürfen raus und bauen sich automatisch abreinigende Filtersysteme ein.
Oder sie bauen sich ihre Filter TF oder EBF selber- so schwer ist das auch nicht- wie ich bei der "Überholung" und Anpassung meines TF polymare EM530 merken durfte.

Weil: Sie die im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die __ Nase voll davon haben stinkende Schmodderbürsten, Siebe, Filtermatten auszuquetschen und auszuspülen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Nachteilen, dass sich die Grobanteile erst noch im Wasser auflösen....anstatt automatisch entsorgt zu werden.
Bei warmen Wetter mag es ja noch gehen...aber bei miesem Mistwetter draussen irgendwo Stinkeschwämme quetschen....naja.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich eine Naturagart- Filteranlage wieder verkauft habe, ohne sie jemals eingebaut zu haben.....
Manche schreiben ja öffentlich, wenn irgendetwas an ihrem Neuerwerb nicht funktioniert...viel schweigen lieber, damit man auch die Kiste besser weiterverkaufen kann....

Und nicht vergessen, das wöchentliche Filterschwämme quetschen.....

Ausserdem funktionieren diese Mehrkammerfilter meist nicht für die Pumpleistungen, welche man eben für 3- 4 Saugstellen in KG 110 benötigt oder nicht für Schwerkraft...

Geysi: Du willst doch nicht empfehlen eine Mehrkammerfilter gepumpt einzubauen oder??
Du weist doch, wer mit 30 Jahren TEICHBAUERFAHRUNG immernoch in die Höhe gepumpte __ Filtersystem gut geschult und in bunten Prospekten angepriesen verkauft???

Und: Manche Händler verkaufen immernoch Mehrkammerfilter....die sind nicht billig und kosten auch um einen Tausender!

Wer es mag.

Der zur Zeit preiswerteste TF von polymare 400 xs kostet 1400??? plus Pumpe und Steuerung ist man auch kurz über 2000- je nach Variation.
Der Kunststoff- PE - Trommler auf der Seite von bgm kostet auch kurz über 2000..
In den ebaykleinanzeigen ist manchmal auch ein gutes Angebot...ich würde Schnäppchen von Händlern mit Garantie bevorzugen....Da ist noch ein PP50 drin von aquatec..
und....und....
--------------------------------------------

Deswegen mein Rat: statt Provisorien (wie ich mit 2 x USIII und teuren guten Messner- Pumpen- ca. Materialaufwand als Neupreis fast 3000 Euro) gleich die Filterkammer für den Einbau einer vernünftigen Lösung vorzubereiten.
Und bis dahin im Naturbetrieb mit dem Pflanzenfiltergraben leben.

Als Platzhalter für den TF oder EBF kann man statt durchgehenden Rohr auch eine "Kiste" bauen, in der ein grober Siebkasten mit BA und Zugschieber ist, der zumindest Laub und Dreck größer 1mm zurückhält.
Aber auch das Provisorium kostet etwas.. genau wie die gute Idee ein paar belüftete Spaltsiebe und Nebenstromfilter vor dem TF zu bauen.
3 Spaltsiebe in der Größe der USIII kosten 300???
Oder besser 4 Spaltsiebe....verlängert die Reinigunngsintervalle..

Funktioniert alles gut, bis irgendjemand die Nase voll hat, auch nur 1 x die Woche irgendetwas per Hand zu reinigen...
Und dann sind die ersten Investionen- Provisorien für die Katz.
Biete demnächst 2 USIII jeweils mit 200 und 300ym Sieben an......
Von mir aus sofort.
Kann ich gerne Rhabanus auch beim Einbau helfen
Mache ich gerne.
Dazu noch ein oder zwei gute Pumpen für ca. 30m³/h Netto....

Er durfte ja auch meine Filteranlage in live sehen- beim schnellen Reinigen der Siebe- was wirklich schnell geht- und absammeln von niedlichen Libellenlarven (was ich gut finde- besser als sie automatisch in den Kanal zu entsorgen- aber auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung bei TF und EBF)
Ich glaube, seine Frau stimmte sofort dem Kauf eine selbstabreinigenden Filteranlage laut zu.
Habe ich so gehört.

Obwohl die USIII eine gute, zuverlässige Technik sind....

Fazit:
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht....aber man könnte erst ein Schaf kaufen und ein Hunh und später die Milchkuh in der Mitte dazu.


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2015)

@ThorstenC Du hast ja schon recht und man ist hier ja schon auf dem richtigen Weg, die ganze Filtersache mit einem vernünftigen Vorfilter zu kombinieren. Der US III muss aber hier aus der Geschichte raus, denn das ist 

a) kein Vergleich mit einem Trommel- oder Endlosbandfilter
b) geht der US III nicht in Kombination mit einem Luftheber
Das es andere User auch ganz ohne Filtertechnik schaffen, sollte man auch stets berücksichtigen. Wie groß jedoch hier die Verhältnisse zwischen Teichvolumen, Pflanzenfläche, Pflanzenmenge, Filtergraben- oder Pflanzfiltervolumen und Durchtsrömgeschwindigkeit sind - sollte man dann auch wissen und miteinander vergleichen. Auch sollten die vorhandenen Problemchen wie Algenteppiche am Grund oder aufgewirbelte Verschmutzung durch Algen nach dem Baden nicht unerwähnt bleiben, denn das führt zu Fehlinterpretationen neuer User.

Auf Wunsch habe ich mal ein paar Bilder von meinem aktuellen Stand der Sichttiefe gemacht. 2 x Koiteich & 2 x Schwimmteich

        

Wie man sehen kann, der Koiteich ist nicht ganz klar - leichter Braunstich. Der Schwimmteich sieht da halt deutlich anders aus und nach dem Baden schweben ein paar Algenflaumfetzen durch das Wasser.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich die ANlage dort auf jeden Fall.


Ist ganz schön die Anlage aber klares Wasser haben die da auch nicht überall.
Enttäuscht war ich von den Becken mit Sichtscheiben ....  total grünes Wasser mit nahezu 0 Sicht. Riesen Större die man nur sah wenn sie dicht vor der Scheibe lang geschwommen sind.
Gerade da hätte ich erwartet das alles notwendige gemacht wird um das Wasser klar zu halten.


----------



## muh.gp (20. Aug. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hier das versprochene Bild. Frau und Kinder waren komplett aus dem Häuschen, als wir diesen Bachlauf bei einer Teichbesichtigung ganz in der Nähe sahen:
> Anhang anzeigen 151853



Hallo,

Donnerstagabend,halbelf in Deutschland und ich fühle mich zu 100 Prozent inspiriert...

Dieser Bachlauf ist der Hammer und irgendwo in meinem neuen kleinen asiatischen Garten werde ich das versuchen unterzubringen...

Ansonsten ein sehr geiles Projekt und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Baudokumentation!

Viel Spaß und liebe Grüße,

Holger, der mal wieder neidvoll auf das Volumen starrt...


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

So wie ich Michael verstanden habe, will er keinen Trommler oder EBF.
Er will günstige Unterhaltskosten.
Er scheut keinen Aufwand und würde Notfalls sogar Filtersäcke als Vorfilter nehmen und reinigen.
Er will keine Fische
Er will nach dem Naturagardprinzip bauen ist aber hier nicht sicher.

Ich weiß das ich das auch hatte und habe deswegen nach dem Filtergraben einen Kiesfilter gemacht und versucht einen Vortex davor zu machen der aber irgenwie nicht richtig funktionierte. Diese Maßnahmen sollten das Prinzip zusätzlich sichern.
Ein einfacher grober Vorfilter kann das System nur verbessern und es ist besser wie ohne Vorfilter. 
Das muß auch kein Airliftsieve samt Filterkeller etc. sein, der wäre mir dafür zu aufwendig 
Schau mal hier: http://www.crielzeef.be/
Sowas an eine Trennwand zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben im Zulauf reicht doch und den Luftheber dann im Filtergraben versenkt.
Heutzutage würde ich dann noch einen Teil der Pflanzen vom Filtergraben durch Helix ersetzten, denn man wird nicht jünger.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rhabanus (21. Aug. 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> So wie ich Michael verstanden habe, will er keinen Trommler oder EBF


Weil diese Gerätschaften so teuer sind (~4...5k€ inkl. Steuerung & pipapo) will ich wirklich sicher sein, dass ich das brauche. Sind sozusagen ~50% des Teichbaubudgets. 


Geisy schrieb:


> Er will günstige Unterhaltskosten.


  Bingo.


Geisy schrieb:


> Er will keine Fische


 Fische sind lecker auf´m Teller. Nee, will die Koi-Leute nicht gegen mich aufwiegeln. Meine 24h, die ich pro Tag zur Verfügung habe, lassen keine neuen Hobbies zu. Eigentlich müsste ich bei meinen gegenwärtigen Sachen schon gewaltig "ausmisten".


Geisy schrieb:


> Er will nach dem Naturagardprinzip bauen ist aber hier nicht sicher


NaturaGart Teichprofile finde ich super. Ich habe sämtliche NG Planungsunterlagen durchgearbeitet (manches auch nur diagonal) und kann 80% davon sofort unterschreiben. Tolle und weitreichende Materialsammlung!



Geisy schrieb:


> Das muß auch kein Airliftsieve samt Filterkeller etc. sein, der wäre mir dafür zu aufwendig


Filterkellerbau ist in Ordnung. Meine Planung gehen von 2,6m Länge aus. Auch mit ThorstenC´s empfohlenen 3,0m x 1,16m hätte ich kein Problem. Platzmäßig könnte es da ein Problem geben. Meine allererste Planung ging davon aus, dass ich den Filterkeller unter der "Terasse_klein" gemacht hätte, direkt zwischen ST und FG. OK Terassenmaße 3,0 x 1,6m würde gehen. (Bin im Aussenbereich und kann und will keinen Holzschuppen hinstellen. Filterkeller am besten "unsichtbar")
Für die Airliftsieve-Version würde ich ja viel weniger Platz beanspruchen. Sollte ich dann aber später zu einem TF oder EBF umschwenken wollen, hätte ich ein Platzproblem.



Geisy schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.crielzeef.be/


sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Auch wenn ich nicht belgisch kann. Deutsche Übersetzung ist für mich etwas brüchig.
Das könnte doch unter die "Terasse_klein" runter, oder? 


Geisy schrieb:


> und den Luftheber dann im Filtergraben versenkt


 meinst du dann am Ende des FG, da wo NG standardmäßig ihre Pumpen positioniert?

Nochmal für mich zum Mitschreiben. Macht Helix auch Sinn für reine Schwimmteiche ohne Fischbesatz? Meine Weltgleichung sah bisher so aus: Fische = Helix. Keine Fische = keine Helix.

Danke Männer für eure Geduld mit mir!!


----------



## Küstensegler (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rhabanus, (richiger Name? )

bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Ich möchte bei meinem Projekt auch auf eine teure Filteranlage verzichten.
Trotzdem haben wir auch einen Filterkeller gebaut. Zuerst werde ich dort nur einen selbstgebauten Grobfilter nebst Minibio einbauen.
Aufgerüstet wird nur, wenn das nicht reicht. Klares Wasser ist auch bei uns Ziel.
Die Frage zum Helix habe ich auch schon gestellt. Da gab es keine einheitliche Meinung von den
Spezialisten dazu. Ich werde Helix auch bei mir in der ersten Filterversion verwenden obwohl bei mir auch nur max. ein paar
Elritzen o.ä. in den Teich kommen (ungefüttert).
Bei deiner Teichgröße sollte ein Verzicht auf eine aufwendige Filteranlage auch funtionieren.
Aber den Filterkeller auf alle Fälle vorher bauen. Ich wurde dazu zum Glück auch im Vorwege von
Thorsten überzeugt von einer kleinen Sammelkammer auf einen Pumpenkeller zu wechseln.
In meinem Diskussions-Thread kannst du  nachlesen, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt hat.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Michael

Helix baut Nährstoffe ab genau wie deine Pflanzen nur effektiver da mehr Oberfläche.
Nährstoffe kommen nicht nur durch Fische in den Teich.
Stäube und Pflanzen Teile die ins Wasser fallen bilden Nährstoffe.
Alle Tierchen die sich einfinden werden haben Ausscheidungen.
Das Wasser was du zum Nachfüllen nimmst kann schon Nährstoffe enthalten.
Etc.

Beim Filterkeller bin ich raus.
Baut es so das es im Winter durchlaufen kann wie Thias ja auch schon schrieb.
Wenn der Filterkeller dann für den Trommler da ist, sollte man den im Winter umgehen können oder beheizen.
Laß dir das von den Spezis erklären, ist auch nicht meine Baustelle.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rhabanus (21. Aug. 2015)

Was bringt der Winterbetrieb des Filtergrabens? Sind die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht auch im "Winterschlaf"? (Dachte, sie starten im Frühjahr neu, und in den 2...3 Wochen vor dem Start, wenn die umgebende Natur schon hochfährt, kann es daher zur ersten Algenblüte im Jahr kommen).
Wenn ich den Trommler rausnehme (Beheizen? Hhhm, schlechter CO²-Footprint), wird ja auch der Grob-Dreck nicht rausgefiltert. Einfach im Winter den Schmodder im Kreis pumpen? Eingefrorener LH in der Eisplatte?

Wenn ich Geisy richtig verstehe, macht es Sinn, den LH + Helix *nach* dem Filtergraben zu bauen. Sonst nehme ich den Pflanzen im Vorfeld ja die Nährstoffe weg und ärgere mich, weil sie dann nur vor sich hin kümmern.....


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2015)

Nur aus meiner Erfahrung:

Den Koiteich-Filter lasse ich im Winter ohne Zu-Heizen durchlaufen. Allerdings ist meine Filteranlage unter der Terrasse und so vor Frost ein wenig geschützt. Der Teich selbst ist mit PE-Bällen abgedeckt. Der Teich selbst und die Leitungen vom/zum sind im Winter bislang nicht zugefroren.

Wenn durchlaufen lassen, dann über den kompletten Kreislauf. Ob das bei einem Schwimmteich so notwendig ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Und ja, jedes Jahr auf's Neue wird sich zu Beginn der Saison mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Algenblüte zeigen. Diese kann dann schnell durch UVC gebändigt werden, oder man hält es einfach aus. 

Helix als Biomedium würde ich immer vor dem Filtergraben nutzen. Die Bakterienstämme setzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich in pflanzen-freundliche & -verträgliche Nährstoffe um, was die Pflanzen gleich aufnehmen können. So zumindest mein Verständnis.


----------



## Sascha696 (21. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Bakterienstämme setzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich in pflanzen-freundliche & -verträgliche Nährstoffe um, was die Pflanzen gleich aufnehmen können. So zumindest mein Verständnis.


Moin,
ist dem wirklich so? (mal dumm gefragt, habe da überhaupt keine ahnung von)



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Sonst nehme ich den Pflanzen im Vorfeld ja die Nährstoffe weg und ärgere mich, weil sie dann nur vor sich hin kümmern.....



Du könntest natürlich auch einen teil nach dem spaltsieb in den filtergraben und den rest durch helix und dann in den teich..
so oder so ähnlich habe ich das vor.. glaub ich zumindest..


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2015)

Hi Sascha.

Ich bin ja auch nicht der Chemie-Experte in diesen Belangen, bin aber eigentlich der festen Überzeugung, dass ich das so verstanden habe. So läuft es auch bei mir in der Filterreihenfolge, so dass das vom LH bewegte Helix die Nährstoffe umwandelt es dann in die Kies-durchströmte Pflanzenzone fließt.

"alle Angaben ohne Gewähr" 

suche mal nach Denitrifikation - sollte auch hier im Forum sehr viel vorhanden sein. Da gibt es User, die es definitiv besser wissen & erklären können.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2015)

Genau, Zacky- Da gibt es eben Bakterienansiedlungen auf dem Helix, die giftiges Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln, was dann von Pflanzen zum Beispiel wieder abgebaut werden kann.
Wenn ich es so grob verstanden hatte- aber eig. interssiert es mich nicht bei 3 Fischen.....

Man nimmt also mit Plasteschnipseln im Wasser keine Nährstoffe weg- kein Gramm...und Feinfilter ist es auch nicht.
Das machen die TF oder EBF vorher schon.

Das benötigt man nur bei Fischbesatz- wo eben gewisse Ausscheidungen- Pipi- umgewandelt werden sollte.
Was dann aber mit dem Nitrat im Wasser in kahlen Koiteichen ohne Pflanzen passiert.....ich vermute der Algenrasen in vielen Koiteichen ist die Rettung des Systems...

Bei Teichen ohne Fisch benötigt man demzufolge kein Helix....
Trotzdem kann es nicht schaden, die Kammer wo der LH reinpustet so zu gestalten (Gitter vo den Rückläufen) das später Helix reingepackt werden kann....falls sich doch ein paar Koi in den ST verirren....

Im Winter bei Frost reicht es aus, wenn man die Filteranlage mit einer ganz schwachen oder gedrosselten Pumpe laufen lässt.
Dann friert nichts ein. Falls wir nocheinmal Frost und Eis bekommen....

---------------
Noch kurz zum Filtervergleich:
meine USIII- Anlage und mangelhafte Saugverrohrung sollte doch nur der warnende Hinweis zum Thema Provisorien sein....

Rhabanus hat jetzt einige grüne Schwimmteiche und einen klaren Koiteich gesehen...und möchte klares Wasser mit Sicht auf den blauen Teichboden.
Er hat- verständlich- Ansprüche...

Deswegen mein Tip wie immer- alles sinnvoll vorbereiten für eine mögliche Nachrüstung eines TF oder EBF.
Vorne und Hinten muss es stimmen. LH ist sowieso eine gute Idee...wegen dem CO2 Footprint...und der Stromrechnung...
-----------------
Ich finde es total schön, wenn Naturteiche oder Schwimmteich komplett ohne Technik glasklar sind...
Bei mir z.B. funktioniert es nur mit Grobfilterung und Filtergraben nach Naturagart nach 2 Jahren nicht.
Mir genügt es- aber Rhabanus würden 30cm Sichtweite nicht genügen...
Was mich vor allem zum Umbau auf TF und LH bewegte, war auch die Stromersparnis von 300W auf ca. 120....wegen der Umwelt und dem CO2 natürlich auch.


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Da gibt es eben Bakterienansiedlungen auf dem Helix, die giftiges Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln, was dann von Pflanzen zum Beispiel wieder abgebaut werden kann.
> Wenn ich es so grob verstanden hatte- aber eig. interssiert es mich nicht bei 3 Fischen.....
> 
> Man nimmt also mit Plasteschnipseln im Wasser keine Nährstoffe weg- kein Gramm...und Feinfilter ist es auch nicht.
> Das machen die TF oder EBF vorher schon.



Man merkt das es dich nicht interessiert.

Was baut denn nach dem Trommler die gelösten Stoffe ab, die Bioabteilung mit Helix etc. oder?

Es gibt genügend Teiche die nur mit Trommler und Helix ohne Pflanzen laufen, was baut da den Rest ab?

Alles was im Teich ist bekommt mehr oder weniger einen Biofilm und Helix bietet da eine sehr große Besiedlungsfläche die hilft falls der Rest nicht ausreicht.
Eng gepackt ist ruhendes Helix ein guter Feinfilter, auch da gibt es Berichte zu.

Auch reine Schwimmteiche brauchen einen Biofilter. Naturagard macht es mit Filtergraben. Ralf Glenk mit Kiesfilter und .............

@Michael, im Filtergraben soll sich der Schmutz absetzen das macht er auch wenn die Pflanzen nicht wachsen.
Mir weht im Winter immer ziemlich viel Laub in den Teich und ich hab es lieber im Filtergraben als im Teich.
Wenn du abstellst und über Winter eine trübe Brühe bekommst und dann im Frühjahr die Algenblüte kommt, dann brauchst du Trommler, UVC und gewaltige Umwälzraten um dagegen an zukommen. 

Mein Luftheber ist mir auch bei -20Grad noch nicht eingefroren, getauchte Spaltsiebe haben da auch wenig Probleme.
Das Helix und der LH sollten am Anfang sitzen. Bei einer Umwälzung alle paar Stunden haben die Pflanzen so oder so weniger Nährstoffe und wuchern nicht so.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
Norbert hat meiner Meinung nach es auf den Punkt gebracht - eine Filteranlage ist hinter einem Filtergraben ganz klar besser aufgehoben, da sie an dieser Stelle stark entlastet ist. Eine Filteranlage hat auch hinter einem sehr großen Filtergraben immer noch einen Effekt. Im Wasser selbst habe ich mehrere "Gegenspieler" hinsichtlich Aufbau von Nährstoffen und Abbau (z. B. Algen vs. Glockentierchen etc., oder Insekten(larven) vs. Wasserpflanzen). In einem Biofilter fehlt Licht, und hier geschieht ein Abbau organischer Nährstoffe, und teilweise auch von N, S, P, das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied zum Filtergraben. Das leistet ein Filtergraben nicht direkt. 
Ein Filtergraben ist also keine Gewähr, nährstoffarmes Wasser zu bekommen, dass dann einen klaren Schwimmteich bewirkt, ein __ Hel-X-Filter schon.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe ja das Laub lieber raus aus dem Wasser und kompostiere es nicht im Filterteich.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9302320/Schwimmteich_200qm_suedl_Berlin_ThorstenC
Genau so, wie alles andere "Grobe".
Raus damit aus dem Wasser, bevor es sich löst und Futter bietet für die Algen.

Leider wird natürlich damit die Filteranlage belastet.
Sorrx ihr beiden Spaltsiebe- es tut mir leid, was ich Euch für einen Dreck anbiete.

Manchmal trage ich auch mein Fahrrad, damit ich es nicht so doll belaste.

----------------------

Kommt der Dreck wie im Naturagart- Prinzip als erstes im Filterteich an....
Damit sich das Laub und alles andere zersetzt und das Wasser mit den gelösten Nährstoffen düngt.
Aber leider kommt bei mir sehr viel Nachbar´s  Eichenlaub an.....zersetzt sich seeehr langsam. Fast gar nicht und kann noch Gerbsäuren an das Wasser abgeben...

Von dem Risiko, dass sich im Filterteich in der stinkenden Gammelpampe  auch noch Huminsäuren bilden könnten....will ich gar nicht groß reden.
Das mit den Huminsäuren war ein Tip übrigens im NG- Forum mal von Norbert, weil jemand mit Teich im Naturagart- Prinzip das Wasser braun wurde, obwohl er alles nach NG richtig gemacht hatte....

Und genau da war ich gerade im Teichrohbau nach NG- Prinzip und habe dann schnell umgeändert....leider auch mit Verrohrungsfehlern.

Die Berichte von Teichlern, die ihren Filterteich im Naturagart- Prinzip- wenn auch erst nach 3...4 Jahren ausbuddeln und entschlammen müssen sind rar- aber wenn jemand etwas dazu schreibt, klingt es nicht schön.
---------------------------
Geysi:
Glückwunsch zu den LH im Teich und danach den FT.
Du bist fast der einzige mit NG- Filterabfolge,  bei dem alle Saugstellen im Teich gleichzeitig funktionieren.

Alle anderen mir aus dem NG -Forum bekannten Teichler müssen an den ZST- Kästen immer herumschiebern und ihre Saugfallen teilweise dicht machen, damit z.B. mal ein Skimmer zutschelt.
-----------------
Was sich bei mir im Filterteich absetzt, ist der Rest von dem was der Filter durchlässt- noch die 2 Spaltsiebe...

Trotz dieser Vorfilterung sammelt sich im FT teilweise extrem stinkender Schwarzschlamm ab....
Die Pflanzen im FT wachsen recht gut im Rahmen dessen, was Ihnen angeboten wird.
Unterwasserpflanzen satt, __ Hechtkraut etwas kleiner als in den Prospekten...

Würde ich den Filtergraben zuerst mit dem Teichwasser beliefern, hätte ich bereits einige Schubkarren Eichenlaub drin.
Das würde auch die Unterwasserpflanzen platt machen und einen netten Schlamm bilden.
---------------

Grober Dreck raus- und die feinen im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe können die Pflanzen futtern.
Und wenn die Pflanzen wegen Nährstoffarmut im FT etwas kümmerlich wachsen.....dann ist doch alles gut und der Schwimmteich nährstoffarm und klar.

Viele Teiche funktionieren mit Filterteichen hinter der Filteranlage und Pumpe!
Und da wird der Pflanzenfilter nur mit einem Teil der Rückläufe durchströmt, damit es nicht zu schnell durchrauscht.

----------------

Wie haben es nur zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft- ich wollte Rhabanus noch ein Gläschen aus der Mittelrinne des Filterteiches schöpfen....

---Wenn Rhabanus - alle Saugleitungen erst in den Filterkeller führt, keinen TF oder EBF einbaut, sondern nur prophylaktische viel Platz lässt, dann LH und dann die leere oder volle Helixkammer plus den Filterteich dahinter.....ist er doch noch voll im NAtursystem und kann alles in den Filterteich hineinschieben.

Wenn ihm irgendetwas nicht gefällt, kann er immer noch nachrüsten.

----------------------

Finde übrigens die Bilder von zackys klarem Schwimmteich fast ohne Technik toll!
Und auch Peter Boden und anz111- Klasse.


----------



## Geisy (23. Aug. 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das Helix und der LH sollten am Anfang sitzen. Bei einer Umwälzung alle paar Stunden haben die Pflanzen so oder so weniger Nährstoffe und wuchern nicht so.



Rolf, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Luftheber, Spaltsieb und Helix sollen vor dem Filtergraben am Anfang sitzen.
Hier bin ich bei Thorsten
Es sollte sich so wenig wie möglich im Filterteich absetzen und wenn die Pflanzen anfangen zu kümmern zeigt das, das wenig Nährstoffe da sind.
Mein __ Hechtkraut steht am Einlauf fast 2m Hoch mit sehr viel Arbeit bei der Ernte im Herbst.
Ich hätte heute lieber mehr Helix und dafür weniger oder kümmernde Pflanzen, ist einfach viel leichter und verträgt bei Bedarf auch mehr Umwälzrate.
Übrigens kann man auch aus der Spaltsiebkammer und Helixkammer automatisiert den Dreck nach draußen befördern mit kleinen Schmutzlufthebern und einer Steuerung.
Diese Steuerung rührt dann auch das Helix um damit sich das ruhende Helix als Feinfilter nicht zu setzt.

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Das schönste klare Wasser was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hat Werner WP3D. Dies nur mit Luftheber und Legging.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/450445/


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Norbert und Thorsten,
das waren doch mal gute Beiträge, da konnte man was lernen ! 
Eurer Argumentation kann ich folgen. Das bedeutet dann wohl auch, dass der Filter ordentlich zu tun bekommt, und man sich wohl sehr viel Mühe mit der Verrohrung geben muss (Verlegung ohne extreme Knicke oder Sprünge). Aus so einer Diskussion sollte ich mich dann lieber heraushalten.


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Aug. 2015)

So ThorstenC, du bist Schuld!!
Wir haben jetzt im Familienrat entschieden, dass der Teich bis zur Terasse gehen soll. 
Bei der Gelegenheit wird die große Terasse geich ans Haus verfrachtet. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass wir da ziemlich häufig sitzen (auch wenn momentan der Platz sehr beengt ist). Da bei uns häufig ein schneidiger Westwind herrscht, gibts demnächst noch eine Terassenüberdachung. Mann-o-mann, ist das ein Planungsstress. Aber uns hat ja niemand gezwungen....
Anbei findet ihr den gegenwärtigen Planungsstand (einmal Kopf von innen nach aussen gekehrt). Könnt ihr kommentieren, müsst aber nicht. Bei der gegenwärtigen Teichlänge von ~23 m wird mir direkt etwas mulmig.
Wir planen jetzt, PVC-Folie faltenfrei einschweissen zu lassen - ja ThorstenC, du hast da auch Aktien dran...
Farbe maigrün - diesmal ist Zacky´s Schwimmteich Schuld - oder auch grau, das soll wohl der neuste Schrei sein. Karibikflair. Foliensamples bekomme ich nächste Woche. Sehr wahrscheinlich keine Folienvermörtelung, dafür 2 Treppen als Notausstiege. Im Flachwasserbereich denke ich benötigen wir keine (ebenso kein Geländer).
Nichtsdestotrotz wird das Projekt auf frühestens 2016 verschoben. So habe ich wenigstens genug Zeit zum Planen und Terassenüberdachung bauen.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
habe immer mal 'mit gestaunt' was ihr da so plant..... Dunnerkiel!!
Eine 'Terrassenüberdachung' kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen,
haben wir vor 6 Jahren auch gemacht, 1 cm starkes VS-Glas.
Beschattung von unten. Wir haben knapp 20 qm der Terrasse überdacht.
Es ist wie ein zusätzliches Zimmer und beschert uns herrlich warme Spätsommerabende
oder auch ganz frühe Frühjahrstage draußen. Eine der besten Garten-Entscheidungen,
die wir jemals getroffen haben.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2015)

Freut mich, dass der Besuch bei mir Früchte getragen hat, und Ihr aus meinen Erfolgen und Fehlern lernen konntet!
Und das dieses Jahr schon fast vorbei ist....war mir klar- obwohl bei den milden Wintern kannst Du ruhig schon mit dem Filterteich anfangen.

Teich möglichst immer an die Terrasse am Haus! Super und hat sich bei mir auch bewährt.

Ein paar Tips noch- ich kann ja nicht anders:

-Etwas weniger Stufen im Teichprofil- gerade unten bei 1,3m unnötig:
....siehe sascha 696 2 Stufen reichen eigentlich aus. den Rest bis runter zum Boden im runden Übergang.
-die Flachzone vor dem Haus....ich weiß ja die Kinder..Sicherheit...aber gerade dort werden sie immer die A..Bomben springen wollen.
Besser tief machen und von der Terrasse aus den "Sprungsteg" und daneben die Treppe.

-Soll das ein Steg zum reinspringen sein?? An der Längstseite vom Teich nicht so gut- teste mal im See oder Schwimmbad wieviel Meter Du bei einem Köpper brauchst...
Da besteht die Gefahr sich den Kopf an den Stufen gegenüber anzustoßen.....die möglichen schlimmen Folgen kann man sich selber ausmalen...Von Platzwunde bis Rollstuhl..

-Von der Terrasse am Haus würde ich ein Treppe bauen. Weil von dort geht es rein und raus. Geländer.....ich würde es nicht weglassen.

-Du musst Dir bei nackter Folie noch etwas einfallen lassen..
-Die Sicherheitsstufen müssen begehbar sein, ansonsten machen sie keinen Sinn.
Bei rutschigem Biofilm sind sie eher eine Unfallquelle..
Auch auf der Folie kannst Du z.B. die logsleeper von Kann in Beton draufsetzen.
Das geht auf den Stufen und auf den Treppen.
Damit wäre ein Vermörteln unnötig.

Ansonsten:
Tolle Planung vor dem ersten Spatenstich!
Beim Bau wird sicher nocheinmal alles etwas anders...
Und ihr habt ja noch ein wenig Zeit.

Vieleicht kann zacky ja noch ein paar Bilder von seinem Schwimmteich reinsetzen...oder ist da irgendwo hier eine Baubeschreibung??
Er hat die Form ähnlich wie PeterBoden /Anz111 wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe:
Schwimmzone in der Mitte und aussenrum ein wenig flache Pflanzzone.
Da benötigt man keine Stufen..weil der Übergang zur Pfanzzone schon eine ist...
Könnte so ähnlich aussehen wie die alte Skizze unten von mir und die Draufsicht unserer Sprungzone. Köpper mache ich immer nach links in die lange Ecke.

Ihr habt ja noch Zeit....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2015)

Fast vergessen:
Ich habe Dir noch gar keinen Preis genannt für die Ideen und Zeit.....
Hier kommt er:
Bitte erstelle eine schöne Teichdokumentation.
Damit die nächsten es einfacher haben.

Danke


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> obwohl bei den milden Wintern kannst Du ruhig schon mit dem Filterteich anfangen.


 Im Herbst bekommt meine Frau noch ihre neue Küche. Da wartet sie schon seit 10 Jahren drauf. Hat sie jetzt clever eingefädelt, Respekt!



ThorstenC schrieb:


> ....siehe sascha 696 2 Stufen reichen eigentlich aus.


 ich habe mich an sacha696 gehalten. Meine beiden Stufen sind bei -50 und -100cm. Die obere bei -10cm zähle ich als Ufer-/Wellenbrecherstufe, die zählt nicht mit (man, habe ich viele Teiche gesehen mit blanker Folie oben, ggrrr). Und mein Boden will ich bei -1,3m machen (NG-Vorschlag) - ich will ja auf die 100m³ kommen für die Genehmigungsfreiheit, wird sicher verdammt schwer) Um die BA herum geht es dann lokal runter (__ Senke zum Dreckauffangen).

Das mit dem Köpper ist ein valider Punkt. Erinnere mich noch an meinen Onkel 1988, der wurde mit Halskrause liegend nach Kassel gefahren wegen dieser Geschichte....  Wir Kinder waren cleverer beim Springen vom Garagendach in das Schwimmbecken.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2015)

Am Südringcenter ..A10 Abfahrt Rangsdorf... gibt es eine Koiteichausstellung...
Mehrere Teiche...glasklar...mit Koi..
Technik...verschiedene Varianten von Oase und co...natürlich gepumpt..

Luftheber EBF  TF oder Schwerkraft wohl nicht..
Eine Vortexanlage in Schwerkraft. ...mit netten UV.Brennern..
Folie meist EPDM...mit nettem Algenrasen...muss ja so sein.
Gleich rechts neben Fressnapf.

Die Führung machen auf Wunsch die Fressnapfmitarbeiter.


----------



## Rhabanus (28. Aug. 2015)

Auf Anraten von Geisy habe ich mich mal mit crielzeef.be beschäftigt.
Wie gesagt, Trommelfilter ist schön und gut, kostet aber ne Menge, irgendwelche rotierenden Teile werden 1 Monat nach Garantieende kaputtgehen. Ausserdem hat mir ThorstenC´s Umbau eines Trommlers (Schmutzschaufeln & Schmutzrinne) nachdenklich gemacht. Im Endeffekt sammelst du bestimmt auch 1x die Woche Laub und Eicheln manuell aus der Schmutzrinne, oder Thorsten?
Wie auch immer, ich brauch was, was low cost ist, was robust ist und trotzdem einige Tage Nichtreagierens von mir (Krankheit, Weltreise, ...) nicht übelnimmt.
Momentan ist es das Crielzeef....

Ich habe mich mit dem netten Dominique von crielzeef.be unterhalten. Von ihm kommen die Durchflussraten:

355 mm sieve 200 micron max 6000 ltr / hr

355 mm sieve 300 micron max 10000 ltr / h
so dass ich mal zwei 700mm breite Siebe angenommen habe und da auf 40m³/h komme (bei 300µ). Max171266 hat wohl auch etwas experimentiert und merkt den geringen Durchsatz von Spaltsieben an:


max171266 schrieb:


> Aber du bekommst auf der Fläche ,nicht genug Wasser durch !


Meine Breite von 1,4m sollte reichen, sagt mein Bauchgefühl. Meine Konstruktion sieht mit der Kreuzform etwas eigenartig aus. Will aber den Filterkeller nicht größer machen wie unbedingt notwendig. OK, Ecken kann man gern noch abrunden zwecks STrömungseigenschaften.

Auch habe ich jetzt mal ne Helixkammer eingebaut. Ich versteh die Zusammenhänge zwar nicht, aber einige Teichler meinten, dass Helix in einem reinen Schwimmteich auch helfen kann, klareres Wasser zu haben. Und Teichler haben immer recht.

       
Nachfolgend die mögliche Anbindung an Schwimmteich und Filtergraben. Aufgrund von Geisys & Zackys Kommentaren gleich am Anfang dieses Fred´s gehen nun alle Leitungen in den Filtergraben. Ein Teil geht in den "Abzess" oder STichgraben. Das hilft vielleicht, das Pflanzenwachstum etwas gleichmäßiger zu gestalten.
Der Wunsch der Familie - den Bachlauf - schiebe ich vor mir noch her. Habe dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden. Eine Idee ist, den Bachlauf über einen Frischwasseranschluss zu speisen. Bei der Größe an Teich werde ich nicht unerhebliche Verdunstungsraten haben. Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Gartenpumpe (die auch noch 30m entfernt steht) nur einen Rinnsal hervorbringen.
    
Manege frei für eure Kommentare!!


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2015)

Wie gestaltest Du den Übergang vom Filtergraben zum Schwimmteich?

Wenn Du jetzt mit allen 4 Leitungen durch den Filtergraben gehst, muss das Wasser dort auch wieder raus. Jetzt fehlt mir der richtige Gedanke, wie das gemacht wird. Mir geht es um die Strömungsgeschichte im Schwimmteich - ich würde da auch eine gewisse Strömung erzeugen wollen, damit sich evtl. Schmutz besser bewegt. Ist der Filtergraben dann reell vom Schwimmteich getrennt und wird durch Rohre verbunden oder läuft dieser nur in den Schwimmteich hinüber.
40m³ Durchströmung für den Filtergraben nicht ein bißchen viel!? Ich würde die Rückleitungen auf 2 x Filtergraben und 2 x Schwimmteich aufteilen.


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Aug. 2015)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass der Flow im FT zu groß wird (insbesondere im Bereich
des Übergangs zum ST).
Ich würde auch die drei Zuleitungen zum LH weglassen und diesen
in die Kammer hinter den Sieben verlegen. 
Dann den LH in die nächste Kammer pumpen lassen. Das spart Platz. und ist in
der Verrohrung unkomplizierter.
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Rhabanus (28. Aug. 2015)

Übergang FG > ST ist noch nicht festgelegt. Ich würde alles unter Wasserspiegel machen wollen und damit auch ne leichte Kreisströmung schaffen wollen. Familie will den Bachlauf. Und der ist über Wasserspiegel. Und ich will LH laufen lassen (keine große Höhendifferenz möglich). Hhhmmmm.

40m³ ist ja das Maximale. Die Filterplatten werden sich ja über die Zeit etwas zusetzen. Meine 2 BA & Skimmer sollten ja mit 10m³/h betrieben werdem oder? Das sind ja dann auch nur 30m³. Ich will einfach nur Reserve haben. und nicht jedne Tag in den Filterkeller absteigen müssen.

Dominique von crielzeef.be hat wohl Reinigungsintervalle der Siebplatten von 2 Monaten!! >> Will ich auch!



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rückleitungen auf 2 x Filtergraben und 2 x Schwimmteich aufteilen.


 wie schaff ich das? Mit zwei Lufthebern? Mit ABschätzungen über Reibungsverlusten in der Leitung? (siehe deine Kommentare am Anfang).

Die Idee mit den 3 Zuläufen zum LH (yippiyippijea-Schachtgrundplatte) und den LH im Helixbecken habe ich von Zacky geklaut, gebe ich ja zu...


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2015)

Hi.

Du hast ja mit deinem Filterplan schon alles so gemacht, dass es auch verteilt funktionieren kann. Da Du in der letzten Kammer mit Rohrleitungen raus gehst, kannst Du diese entsprechend zum FG und zum ST verlegen. Der Luftheber drückt ja in die letzte Kammer bzw. in die "leere" Helixkammer hinein, so dass von dort das Wasser alleine zurück in den Teich & Filtergraben laufen kann. Einen 2.Luftheber brauchst Du dann nicht. So würdest Du auch kein Problem mit dem Volumenstrom für den FG bekommen, da sich das Wasser ja auf die Rohre verteilt.

Wenn Du dann nur auf 30-35 m³/h gehst, ist es auch alles kein Problem. Das Wichtigste ist halt, dass die Rückläufe in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden sind, um das geförderte Volumen ohne viel Aufstauen und Widerstand ablaufen lassen. Das ist bei 4 Leitungen im Rücklauf durchaus gewährleistet. (Jetzt muss ich doch glatt nochmal vorne lesen, was ich da schrieb. )

Die Sache mit den 3 Zuläufen kann man ja auch noch ändern, wenn Du weißt, wie Du deinen Filterbehälter baust. So könnte man z.Bsp. auch an die Rückwand eine entsprechend große Öffnung - bspw. in DN 250 - machen und dort direkt mit einem LHS (Luftheberschacht) dran gehen. Damit hättest Du auch keinerlei Engstelle im Bereich des Zulaufes.

Der KG-Schachtboden geht natürlich auch hervorragend, da er fertig zu kaufen und einfach anzuschließen ist. Den Auslauf muss man ja eh' immer noch extra in den Schacht einkleben. 

Nachtrag: Die Sache mit dem Übergang könnte man entweder mit Rohrleitungen die durch den FG-Wall unterhalb der Wasserlinie gehen oder halt mit einer Einström- Übergangsöffnung vom FG zu ST umsetzen. Das Eine wäre dann natürlich nur oberhalb und oberflächlich möglich, kann aber bei günstiger Ausgangslage auch die Oberflächenströmung hin zum Skimmer unterstützen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2015)

Schöne Idee mit den Spaltsieben!
Ich pers. würde aber immer einen extra- Schmutzbehälter wie bei max oder geysi´s airliftsieve einbauen.
Dieser funktioniert als Nebenstromfilter- ein Teil der an den Spaltsieben ankommenden Wasserstromes wird wieder nach "hinten" durch den Schmutzbehälter abgezweigt.
Dadurch kann sich der vor den Sieben sammelnde Schmutz (meist oben) in dem Schmutzkorb sammeln...
Das dürfte Dir als Techniker leicht fallen so etwas zu konstruieren.

Wobei bei dem airliftsieve es mir ziemlich klar ist, wie der Rückstrom durch den Filtersack erfolgt.
Bei max komme ich etwas in´s grübeln- aber wenn es funktioniert.

Wartungsfrei ist kein Filter!
Auch manche EBF haben eine Grobschmutzabstreifer, damit Laub und Gröberes nicht in den Kanal gehen, sondern zu gewissen Jahreszeiten abgesammelt werden können.

Und meine TF- Rinnne ist so schön groß geworden mit 17 Litern Volumen, dass ich am Rinnenausgang ein Sieb einstecken kann.
Im Herbst greife ich dann dort 1 x die Woche Laub raus und im Frühjahr/ Sommer die Libellenlarven....
Ich weiß eben, was Eichenlaub im Kanal anstellen kann und die lieben Viecher will ich ja auch __ fliegen sehen..

Ansonsten sollte es bei TF oder EBF mit mehr Technik natürlich (und mehr Ausfallrisiko) feiner und wartungsärmer laufen.
Vor drehenden Teilen und Lagerung darf man keine Angst haben. Wenn alles gut konstruiert ist, dann laufen die Filteranlagen problemlos.
Selbst viele Selbstbauten sind sehr gut und laufen auf einfachen Gleit- oder Rollenlagern!
Bei mir am polymare ist es etwas speziell, da mir die originalen Gleitlager so nicht zusagten und ich lieber etwas aus PTFE Teflon gebaut habe.

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Spaltsiebtrommel??
Wäre doch der Kompromiss...
Ich glaube bei den Kleinanzeigen ist so ein Ding drin..... Sieht Zumindest nach einer Spaltsiebtrommel aus.....so ein bisschen basteln..
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/trommelfilter/322886617-89-9026


----------



## max171266 (29. Aug. 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
Hier noch mal ne Zeichnung vom vor Filter, so könnt ihr den aufbau besser sehen.
Und eine Spaltsiebtrommel, ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir...
Hatte den gleichen Gedanken....
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Aug. 2015)

Ich brauch mal n´bisschen Guidance, Manfred.
Ich sehe den Vorteil bei dir, dass der Schmodder sehr wahrscheinlich im Schmutzauffangkorb ist und nicht wie bei meiner Skizze "2 Monate" im Kreis umgewälzt wird. Ich hatte im Nachbarthread das so verstanden, dass der Strömungswiderstand im normalen Siebfilter geringer ist, dieses sich aber schneller zusetzt. Heisst das dann aber nicht, dass zu Anfang die Strömung eher durch den Fangkorb geht (wie war dessen Siebweite? größer als 300µ des Spaltfilters? Daher also geringere Reinigungswirkung?) Wenn das Filtergewebe dann bald zu ist, hat der Auffangkorb auch keine Funktion mehr und wir haben das selbe Verhalten wie bei meiner Skizze (Schmodder im Kreis pumpen bzw. irgendwann Blockade des Spaltsiebs und dann zischt nur noch der LH, weil nix mehr zum Heben da ist), oder?
Vorteil bei dir wäre, dass Du gleich ne Ladung Schmodder portioniert rausnehmen kannst, währenddem ich ihn erstmal einfangen muss.


----------



## max171266 (29. Aug. 2015)

Das siehst du ganz richtig .....
Das auffang Sieb hatt auch 300 my , wenn das eigentliche Sieb zu ist , ist auch der Korb zu.
Aber bis dahin hat sich da eine menge gesammelt, was ich samt Korb entnehmen kann .
Mann könnte sagen das der Fangkorb , die eigentliche Siebfläche erweitert. 
Ich bin mit dieser Lösung, sehr zufrieden. ...
Auch wenn ich das öfters reinigen muss. ...
Besser als die Kak..Im Filter


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Aug. 2015)

Manfred, hast du diese Sache schon gebaut oder ist das erst geplant bzw. du bist beim Bauen? Du sagts "auch wen nich das öfters reinigen muss" - das klingt nach Erfahrungen damit. Wie oft musst du denn  da ran?

Beim Crielsieve haben die Belgier solch eine Platte, die sie vor Entnahme des Spaltsiebs reinziehen, damit kein Schmutz in den Bereich des sauberen Wassers kommt. Hast du was adäquates wenn du deinen Filterkorb entnimmst?


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Aug. 2015)

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich einige Wasserpflanzen "gerettet". An Be-/Entwässerungsgräben in der Nähe wurden die herbstlichen Reinigungsarbeiten ausgeführt. Da habe ich natürlich gleich zugeschlagen....

Pflanzenfreunde vor. Ich bin mir bei vielen Pflanzen noch unschlüssig ob ich sie richtig bestimmt habe.

            

Bild 1:  __ Rohrkolben
Bild 2: __ Igelkolben (hinten) / __ Königsfarn ? (vorn)
Bild 3: Nadelsimse / Pfeilblatt (hinten, am Schuh)
Bild 4: __ Wasserpest ? oder __ Quellmoos?
Bild 5: Wasser-Dickblatt ?
Bild 6: __ Froschbiss ? oder __ Seekanne ? oder Teichrose?
Bild 7: Sumpf-Farn ?

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme sie über den Winter in den Mauerkübeln / Duschwanne. Auch drängeln sich die Rohrkolben teilweise übereinander - ich brauch ja ne Menge für meinen Rohrkolben-Ufergraben....


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Michael,

so falsch liegst du da nicht, aber auch ich kenne nicht alle 

Bild 1: __ Rohrkolben ==>  Rohrkolben 
Bild 2: __ Igelkolben (hinten) / __ Königsfarn ? (vorn) ==> Igelkolben
Bild 3: Nadelsimse / Pfeilblatt (hinten, am Schuh) ==> __ Flatter-Binse? / __ Pfeilkraut
Bild 4: __ Wasserpest ? oder __ Quellmoos? ==> Wasserpest
Bild 5: Wasser-Dickblatt ? ==> __ Nadelkraut?
Bild 6: __ Froschbiss ? oder __ Seekanne ? oder Teichrose? ==> Froschbiss
Bild 7: Sumpf-Farn ? ==> __ Papageienfeder


----------



## max171266 (30. Aug. 2015)

Hi Michael,
Pflanzen kannst du auch von mir haben, bin grade am ausdünnen...
Und ja das teil läuft schon 2 Monaten, wobei ich kein Schott blech zum reinigen des Siebes einsetzte.
Reinigen muss ich die Siebe zurzeit, alle 2 Tage weil ich die Pflanzen am ausdünnen bin.
Bei normalen Verhältnissen so alle 4 Tage....


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
Manfreds Erweiterung zum belgischen Sieb gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich nehme an, dass man da mehrere Schmutzkörbe direkt herausnehmen kann, und die Maschenweiter nicht zu grob sein soll?
Deine Idee mit dem LH sieht sehr gut aus. __ Hel-X im Nachgang schadet auf keinen Fall. 
Ich würde Deinen Plan mit den BA's noch mal überdenken. Einen würde ich schon an der tiefsten Stelle belassen (vielleicht sogar mit so einem Rost, wo der Schmodder durchfallen kann). Den zweiten würde einer guten Durchströmung längs durch den Teich zuliebe gegenüber vom Einlauf anbringen. Die Kreisströmer haben bestimmt noch bessere Ideen.
Den Wasserfall könntest Du doch mit einer eigenen Pumpe (unten in der Hel-X-Kammer, oder im Filtergraben) betreiben. Da brauchst Du ja keine 40 m³/h. So hättest Du die energiesparende Umwälzung und Wasserreinigung per LH, und einen Wasserfall für die Familie. Die Pumpe hinter dem LH senkt minimal den Wasserstand in seinem Auslauf, was die Effektivität des LH noch mal (leicht ?) verbessern kann. Das wäre in meinen Augen eine einfache Lösung.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2015)

Moin moin, 
die letzte Planung war ja nun eine Woche alt (Crielzeef-Spaltsiebe) - Zeit, um alles mal über den Haufen zu schmeissen....

Hatte heute ein knapp zweistündiges Gespräch mit einem Frank aus Friesland (Firmenname werde ich aus Werbegründen mal weglassen).
Dies kann man getrost als Abkehr vom Naturagartsystem bezeichnen.
Ich schreib mal die neuesten Infos im Stenostil nieder:

Ziel: Schwebeteilchen in Richtung BA & hohe Umwälzrate / Kreisströmung
Filterteich weg (Pflanzen behindern massiv die Strömung / Reinigung nach 2...4 Jahren aufwendig ("Minibagger")
max 2 Stufen / Flachwasserbereich (0,8-1m) an Terasse und Schwimmbereich (1,3-1,5m)
Luftheber-Brummeranlage / 100m³-LH wälzt 100m³-Teichvolumen 1x die Stunde um
EBF (der kostet richtig Kohle)
nachgeschaltete Biologie (Helix oder Wirbelbettfilter(?))
Halt wie ein Koi-Teich, nur ohne Kois....   (ThorstenC - wehe du bringst zur Einweihung einen Fisch mit!)

Jo, schön soweit. Das muss erst alles einmal sacken.
Alle neuen Ideen sind freigegeben zum Zerfleischen....


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
ich denke, mit Deiner neuen Idee prallen zwei verschiedene Konzepte aufeinander, die jedes für sich einen Bereich der Machbarkeit haben. Da ich das nur aus dem, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, ableite, will ich dazu nichts weiter schreiben.
Es ist anders herum klar, dass ich mit wenig Umwälzung (i.d.R. >1h mittlere Verweilzeit) einen Schwimmteich am Boden nicht sauber bekomme. Das stört den einen oder anderen, und wirkt sich bei oftmaliger und langer Benutzung ganz sicher negativ auf die Wasserqualität aus (z. B. in einem öfentlichen Schwimmbad).
Wenn ich einen Schwimmteich dazu benutze, ein paar Runden täglich (oder noch seltener) zu schwimmen, dann würde ich den Aufwand in die Technik überdenken. Klares Wasser wäre dann ein Muss, und davon berichten ja viele "NG-Teichler". Ein Minibagger alle 5-10 Jahre könnte sogar preisgünstiger und weniger stressig sein als die reinen Verbrauchskosten der Technik (ohne Wartung und Abschreibung).


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2015)

Hi.

Das Konzept ist aber nun wieder ganz anders, als das was Du ursprünglich mal haben wolltest. Du wolltest mit deutlich weniger Technik und vor allem mit wenig Risikofaktoren bei der Technik arbeiten. Jetzt hast Du ein Technik-Paket für einen Koteich, dass sicherlich seinen Sinn & Zweck erfüllt, aber ist es das was Du wolltest!? Eigentlich ja nicht und wenn ich das System so überblicke, sind 100m³/h schon wieder eine ordentliche Menge an Wasser, was deutlich mehr Energie kostet, als Du geplant hattest. Unabhängig davon, dass das System (ich weiß, wer & welches es ist) sicherlich gut ist, ist der technische Aufwand im Teich selbst - Bodenabläufe und Rückläufe  - meiner Meinung nach etwas höher, um echte 100m³/h da durch zu bekommen.

Mir fehlen letztendlich die Pflanzen, die einen schönen im Garten eingebetteten Schwimmteich ausmachen. Wo sollen auch die ganzen Nährstoffe hin, die sich im Wasser befinden, wenn keine Teichpflanzen vorhanden sind!?


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2015)

Hi Rolf & Zacky,
da finde ich mich mitten in einem Glaubenskrieg wieder....
An Energiekosten verbraucht der 100m³-LH wohl nur 230-250 W. (Abhängig vom Alter der Membran).
Klares Wasser ist uns schon wichtig. Meine Frau hätte gerade das gesamte Projekt gestoppt, als wir mehrere Teiche mit "grünklarer" Wasserqualität gesehen hatten.
Bei der Minibaggerversion (Reinigung FG) hätte ich auch ANgst, die Folie bzw. die Vermörtelung (wenn eine da ist) zu beschädigen.

Pflanzen will ich auf jeden Fall haben!! (Ich hab ja schon fleissig gesammelt). Ausgedehne Ufergräben schweben mir vor, Rohrkolbenbeet, Seerosenbucht bleibt, und vor dieser Hainbuchenlaube könnte man einiges ins Wasser setzen.

Ja, was will ich? Einen Schwimmteich, der klares Wasser hat. Keine Chemie. Naturoptik - besonders auch in der kalten Jahreszeit, wo er einfach nur schön aussehen darf. Bei Naturagart habe ich angefangen, Tipp von Arbeitskollegen, die sich solch einen Teich vor 1 Jahr gebaut haben. Unterlagen bestellt, ja macht alles Sinn. Und dann kam dieses Forum mit seinem bunten Blumenstrauss an Meinungen und Tipps...

Wie auch immer, ich hab doch Zeit. Wenn ich mich erst festgelegt habe, muss ich meine Konzept ja gegen Angriffe verteidigen. Momentan bin ich noch "open-minded" ....


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2015)

NAchtrag: Ist dieser Filtergraben, wie er von Naturagart proklamiert wird, ein echter niedlicher Teich?
Auf einigen Bildern hatte ich gesehen, dass, wenn er angewachsen ist, schon fast wie so ein Klärbeet aussieht. Das __ Hechtkraut schiesst hoch.
Also als wenn im Bereich des FG ein 1,5 m hohes Pflanzenprisma über Wasserniveau steht. Kein Wasser mehr sichtbar.
Geisy, hattest du nicht mal so ein Bild von deinem Filtergraben, einmal im April aufgenommenund dann im Juli, da waren die Pflanzen nur noch hochgeschossen und du hattest von den Mühen geprochen, ~6m³ Pflanzenabschnitt im Herbst zu entsorgen?


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo! Willkommen auch von mir und Glückwunsch zu Eurem Vorhaben! Gut, dass Du noch für alle Versionen ofren bist.....
So oder so, eines steht aber fest: ein Perpetuum mobile gibts nicht.... Du hast vollkommen recht interpretiert,  entweder stromverbrauchende und regelmäßig zu reinigende Technik,  oder alles nur über Pflanzen regeln, aber auch da muss der Dreck irgendwo hin. In diesem Falle gebundene Nährstoffe durch Rückschnitt der Pflanzen aus dem System holen. Das macht sich bei __ Hechtkraut und __ Rohrkolben natürlich optisch nicht so gut, zumindest während der Draussensaison, im Winter ists ja egal. Jedoch so Pflanzen wie __ Wasserminze und __ Wasserfenchel,  die im Pflanzenfilter sehr gut wuchern, lassen sich super auch 1 bis 2 mal während der Saison zurückschneiden und treiben dann wieder ansehnlich durch..
lg ina


----------



## Küstensegler (3. Sep. 2015)

Huhu,

mein Teich wird ja in etwa so wie dein vorherig geplanter Teich.
Natürlich kann ich noch nicht mit Erfahrungen aufwarten, da ich ja noch in der Bauphase bin. Mein Teich wird ja auch um einiges kleiner werden als 
deiner.
Ich weiss ja nicht, wann du mit dem Bau starten willst, aber vielleicht daueret es ja mit den entscheidenden Fragen ja so lange, bis ich dir hier mit
Erfahrungswerten helfen kann. Ich zeige mal kurz unseren Teich mit Zielsetzung auf. Glaube, dass das mit euren Vorstellungen
grob übereinstimmt (bis auf die Größe natürlich).
Der ST soll mit wenig Pflanzen und klarem Wasser bestehen. Dazu werden 2 BA-Rinnen und ein Skimmer verwendet.
Lt. NG würde für unser Teich(volumen) eine 6500l Pumpe reichen. Ich gehe da aber mit dem doppelten Flow ran. Das werde ich mit
einem DN110 LH bewerkstelligen. Anschließend kommt ein Grobfilter und dann optional noch Hel X. Ein Teil des Rücklusses geht durch den
FT zurück in den ST. Der größere Teil aber direkt aus der Filterkammer direkt in den ST. Dadurch erhalte ich einen höreren Flow, der mir per Kreisströmung
den ST vom Mulm befreit. So zumindest der Plan.
Es gibt bei mir keine restiktive Trennung zwischen FT und ST sondern nur einen Damm der ober überschwemmt wird und so in den ST läuft.
Es läuft aber nicht direkt in den ST sondern über einen voegelagerten Seerosenteich. Natürlich bei deinen Abmessungen verschwindend klein. (ca 10 qm und 1m tief).
Dann sollte nur noch klares Wasser in den ST ankommen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, wenn man wie bei NG geplant zu bestimmten Zeiten den Zufluss vom FT zum ST öffnet doch einiges in Bewegung gerät und dann rübergeschwemmt wird.
Fazit für uns: Klaes Wasser ist wichtig - aber das ganze soll nicht pool-steril sein, sondern auch einen großen Grünanteil jenseits des ST haben.
Fische sind nur kleinere geplant, die aber nicht gefüttert werden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus:
Du bist in der Zwickmühle zwischen PoolklaremGarantiewasser und Teich mit Pflanzen und Natur.
Wie wollten Anfangs auch einen Pool....Haus gebaut, Solarthermieanlage auf dem Dach..gleich überdimensioniert für Warmwasser und Poolheizung....

Abgeschreckt haben mich die Anblicke der tollen Pool- anlagen ausserhalb der nutzbaren Jahreszeit:
-tolle kahle Becken mit Dach drüber....ein 3/4 des Jahres...
------
Dagegen finde ich einen Schwimmteich mit Wasser in den Farben der Jahreszeiten immer einen Blick wert.
Aber da willst Du ja auch hin.
Zu den verschiedenen sinnvollen Teichbauformen hab ich Dir ja auch vile Tip´s gegeben, und auch, dass ein Pflanzen-Filterteich nach NG nicht sein muss- obwohl ich die Idee dahinter gut finde. Unterwasserpflanzen entziehen Nährstoffe und die einzelligen Algen sind weniger.

Siehe Teichform von anz111, Peter Boden, Zacky....mit Schwimmbereich in der  Mitte (poolähnlich) und Pflanzzonen am Rand.
Dazu noch die Teichformen strömungsgünstig gestalten....
--------------
Pflanzenfilterteich nach NG ist eine gute Idee, aber leider nach meiner laienhaften Sichtweise bei Naturagart an der falschen Stelle eingebunden im System, weil dort sich jeder Dreck zuerst absetzt, kompostiert und nicht aus den Wasserkreislauf entfernt wird.
Pumpen ohne Vorfilter im Wasser sowieso eine Sünde...aber so kann man öfter mal eine neue kaufen..

Ein Nachrüsten von energiesparender Filter- und Pumptechnik zudem nicht möglich ist....und manche der NG- Teichler Problemchen mit ihren Saugstellen haben....Skimmer ziehen nicht etc...
Wobei NG bie ihren großen TF an ihrem Wasserpark die TF gepumpt vor dem Filtersee betreibt....schoneinmal ein halber Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
-----------------

Geysi- wenn ich es noch richtig verstanden habe- pumpt über 2 LH im ST das Schmutzwasser in den Filtergraben.
Damit ist er sehr ökologisch. Keine Tierchenschredderpumpen etc....und weit Ng voraus.
Und er hat viele Fische...Futter...Nährstoffeinträge..
Deswegen wachsen die Pflanzen im FT so gut....was sich dort am Boden des FT an Schlamm absetzt kann ich nur ahnen.
Er hatte das mit dem 6m³ Pflanzen im LH- Thread hier mal erwähnt.

Ich habe vor kurzem aus meinem FT "geerntet".
Wie er voll aussah, kennst Du ja noch. Unterwasserpflanzen voll. __ Hechtkraut klein- normalwüchsig- aber nicht übermässig wuchernd...
Bei mir habe ich dort und aus den Pflanzzonen im ST ca. 2 normale Schubkarren Unterwasserpflanzen herausgeholt.
Und das innerhalb 1 Stunde am letzten warmen Tag.....

Technik bei mir immernoch Spaltsiebfilter und Pumpen, die das vorgereinigte Wasser in den FT pumpen und von dort in den ST.
Wasser sauber (keine Mulmpakete etc..) aber einzellige Algen, die das Wasser vom Frühjahr bis Herbst einfärben.
Die könnte ich mit UV wegbrennen.....oder warten, ob im nächsten Jahr die nachwachsenden Pflanzen die Nährstoffe reduzieren...und es weniger einzellige Algen gibt.

-------------
Technik:
-was unbedingt sein muss. sind die offenen BA, Rohrskimmer, passende Verrohrung, Filterkeller, Rückläufe.....für den Fall der Fälle, das man wirklich Technik benötigt.

Dann kann man im Filterkeller immer ein Filteranlage der Wahl nachrüsten.
Wer bei großen Volumenströmen keinen LH einplant, zahlt es mit teuren Pumpen und der Stromrechnung....

Besser ist es, gleich ein Anlage vernünftig einzubauen. Dann ist hinterher kein Gebastel, Engpässe oder Flickwerk wie bei mir....und es passt in einem Guss.

LIFRA baut gute Anlagen- aber auch nicht billig. Soll ja auch funktionieren.
Ob man einen reinen Schwimmteich einmal die Stunde umwälzen muss.....wozu?
Es ist doch Wahnsinn diese für Koiteiche sinnvolle Regel mit 30m³ auf Fischlose Schwimmteiche umzusetzen.

Orientier Dich an den Ausdehnungen und der Form des Schwimmteiches. Tip´s dazu hast Du ja. Kein Eckiges Schuhkartonbecken
Gefälle zu den BA...etc...
Vielleicht 3 BA und 2 Rohrskimmer mit KG110 Verrohrung...50m³/h....150 Watt..und weniger ggf.
Dann wird der TF/ EBF etwas kleiner und auch der Stromverbrauch.
Den Boden frei von jedem Fussel wirst Du auch nicht mit 6 BA hinbekommen.
Mit dem Schrubber etwas Richtung BA schubsen oder einen Teichsauger betreiben..das geht auch, wenn man den Saugschlauch an eine Skimmerleitung anschließt.
Den Dreck entsorgt der TF oder EBF...

Filterteich:
Ich kenne auch 2 Koiteiche, die nur mit Pflanzenfilterteich und UV- Anlage  glasklar sind. Mit richtig dickem Koibesatz!

Mit seitlichen Pflanzzonen- vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen- wird es auch gehen.
------------
Viel Spaß beim Grübeln- ich habe gestern mein Filtergewebe für den Bastel- TF von teichhansel bekommen. Ein absolut starkes Gewebe! Kann ich Dir nur im Bastelfall empfehlen. Kein Vergleich zu dem originalen Siebgewebe...
Hoffentlich hab ich meine Dauerbastelanlage im Oktober am laufen...

Viel Spaß beim Planen.
Ein dieses Jahr fertig gebauter Filterteich wie sascha 696 würde schon etwas Tatsachen schaffen.....


----------



## anz111 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich gratuliere zu deiner Entscheidung. Mir gings genau gleich. Zuerst auch mit ng geplant und dann alles verworfen. Ich bereue da gar nichts und kann vielen Postings hier nicht viel abgewinnen. Ein bisschen amüsiert mich diese Technik Diskussion immer wieder. So wenig Vertrauen in Mutter Natur. 

Aber jeder soll den Teich so bauen wie er es für richtig hält. Auch mit ng werden wunderschöne Anlagen gebaut.

Ein Teich deiner Größe braucht keine Technik. Aber viel Verständnis für die natürlichen Abläufe im Wasser. Thats it. Anlagen die älter als 20 Jahre sind machen das vor. Ohne Filter,  Technik u Chemie ins Wasser kippen. 

Jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem Projekt und liebe Grüße aus Salzburg. 

Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2015)

Oliver: ich finde Deinen Teich traumhaft!
Und auch super, wenn es fast ohne Technik funktioniert.

Das kann man aber niemanden garantieren, weil kein Teich ist gleich.
Mit Brandenburger Wasser und ein paar Schubkarren Eichenlaub würde Dein Teich auch anders aussehen.
Und Eichanlaub in den Flachzonen wegsammeln ist auch ein nettes Hobby.
Das überlasse ich zum großen Teil lieber dem Skimmer.
Zum sammeln und Kechern bleibt noch genug übrig.

Ich filtere auch sehr natürlich- nur Grobschmutzfilter und den Rest machen die Pflanzen im FT und im Teich direkt.
Sichtweite jetzt ca. 30cm..

Von November bis März kann ich auch den Boden sehen.

Rhabanus möchte klareres Wasser als bei mir und wir haben ähnliche Wasserverhältnisse-Kalk, Härte etc..
Das kann man vermutlich mit weichem Wasser etc. wie bei Dir leider nicht vergleichen.

Deswegen sollte man zumindest immer für den Fall vorsorgen, dass man doch Filter und Pumpen nachrüsten möchte.
Weil das ist hinterher schwer möglich. Es gibt genügend Bauberichte, wo Teichler mühsam ihren Teich nochmal bauen und die BA und Skimmer plus Verrohrung in schwerkraft nachrüsten...
Es sind doch nur ein paar Flansche und Rohre....bei Planung und Bau nicht der Rede wert.
Nachrüsten immer nervig.


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2015)

Also ich gratuliere Dir nicht zu der Entscheidung, die Du getroffen hast ~ (ich vermute Oliver hat das evtl. auch nur falsch interpretiert.) ~ denn mit dem technischen Aufwand den Du aktuell im Angebot hast, schießt Du über das eigentliche Ziel weit hinaus. Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, zu viel Technik und auch völlig unnötig für einen reinen Schwimmteich.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ja, was will ich? Einen Schwimmteich, der klares Wasser hat. Keine Chemie. Naturoptik - besonders auch in der kalten Jahreszeit, wo er einfach nur schön aussehen darf.



Und um dies zu erreichen, überdenkt er nunmehr eine vollwertige Koiteichfilteranlage zu installieren, welche den Schwimmteich 1 zu 1 je Stunde umwälzt! 

...na ich weiß nicht...

Sicher ist dieses Forum nicht ganz unschuldig an der Verwirrung, da hier eben 100'e verschiedene Meinungen existieren. Und was man als glasklaren Teich bezeichnet, scheint auch unterschiedlicher denn je zu sein. Für mich ist ein Teich "glasklar", wenn ich tatsächlich klar bis auf den Grund schauen kann und nach dem Baden nicht die Sicht bis zum nächsten Tag durch aufgewirbelten Schmutz getrübt wird. Meine Meinung!

Die anfängliche Diskussion und Meinungsbildung zu eurem Projekt ist nach euren Maßstäben, Vorstellungen und Vorgaben angelaufen. Die Sache mit dem Filterteich ist ursprünglich aus eurem Konzept entstanden und hierzu wurden lediglich Verbesserungsvorschläge und Meinungen abgegeben. Das man das gesamte Konzept auch anders aufziehen kann, ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber ich denke, dass man sich doch stets an die Vorgaben des Fragenden orientieren sollte. Es ist in meinen Augen irgendwie nicht ganz richtig, wenn man dem Fragenden dann ein völlig anderes Konzept an die Hand gibt, wenn das eigentliche Konzept grundsätzlich funktioniert. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Wie Oliver so schön sagt, 


anz111 schrieb:


> Aber jeder soll den Teich so bauen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Sep. 2015)

Ich nochmal. Bin jetzt Moderator.
Bitte alle weiterschreiben, niemanden schlecht machen, sagen was ihr denkt, Empfehlungen aussprechen.
Ich möchte bewusst diesen bunten Mix an Meinungen haben. Im Titel steht zwar "Naturagart-Konzept" - das war der Startpunkt. Wenn das System gut ist, werde ich dabei bleiben. Es gibt aber auch Stimmen, dass NG irgendwann vor 20 Jahren technisch stehengeblieben ist und jetzt einfach die Früchte ihres guten Namens erntet. Und warum dann nicht sich dahin wenden, wo die Entwicklung hingeht?
Ich habe noch nix unterschrieben oder mich für irgendwas entschieden.

Meine Kritiker nennen mich "Pedant". Wenn es irgendwann mal ne Entscheidung gibt, dann ziehe ich sie auch durch. Aber da muss ich mich verdammt gut dabei fühlen ....


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Dann will ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu schreiben ...

Klick mal in meiner Signatur auf < Mein Ex-Schwimmteich: der Bau> und klick auch mal Hier drauf.

Wegen des Bachlaufes hatten wir eine Aquamax 16.000 am laufen.
Angesaugt wurde über einen Rohrskimmer. 
Das schmutzbehaftete Oberflächenwasser wurde dann in einen Eigenbaufilter, der einen Grobschmutzabscheider und eine Biostufe besaß, weitergeleitet.
Dann kam die Pumpenkammer.
Das war die ganze Filterei.
Im Grunde nur wegen des Bachlaufes.

Allerdings, "Pool-Wasser" war nicht. Den Grund in 2m Tiefe konnte man sehen, aber an/um die Pflanzen und deren Zonen haben sich schon Algen gebildet.
Also ekeln darf einem nicht davor. Auch nicht vor __ Molche, Fröschen und __ Kröten und wenn das Umfeld und alles im Teich natürlich abläuft kommt vielleicht auch eine __ Ringelnatter zu Besuch. Von den vielen __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven ganz zu schweigen.
Vögel kommen natürlich auch baden und trinken und lassen nicht nur Kacke da, sondern auch alles was sich im Gefieder findet.
Auch kommen Marder und Katzen trinken, vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Maus oder sogar Ratte vorbei.

Warum schreibe ich jetzt so drastisch ... Du schreibst von einem Teich in Naturoptik. Die Natur kann man nicht täuschen. Es kommt wie es kommt, wenn man seinen Teich natürlich baut.

Noch mehr Fotos vom damaligen ST.

Mein Teich soll nicht zum Nachbau verleiten. 16/32 Schotter würde ich nie wieder verwenden. Keine Technik mehr.

Die Teichform würde ich sofort wieder so bauen. Man hat nie den Teich überblickt. Man mußte den Teich immer wieder entdecken. War spannend was einen "Ums Eck" erwartet.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute bei der Planung und halte uns weiter am laufenden ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael

Mein Meinung zu Naturagard:
Das Naturagardsystem hat Jahre lang funktioniert, warum solten die was ändern?
Ob bei den paar bei denen es nicht funktioniert vielleicht auch Baufehler sein können, wer weiß?
Sicher war ich mir damals auch nicht und hab deswegen eine Vorfiltermöglichkeit davor gemacht und einen Kiesfilter als Feinfilter dahinter.
Heute weiß ich das der Filtergraben bei der Ernte im Herbst sehr viel arbeit macht.
Die Pflanzen fangen ende Mai an zu wuchern und ich mach sie im Oktober kurz.
Um eine längere Standzeit des Filtergrabens zu haben sollte ein Vorfilter da sein.
Man ließt öfters von einer Frühjahrstrübung.


Meine Meinung zu Frank:
Ein EBF ist der derzeit beste Highend Vorfilter.
Die anschließende Helixbiokammer läßt auch hohen Flow zu, was ein Filtergraben nicht kann.
Was ich bisher gesehen habe macht Frank eine gute Arbeit.
Eine 100% Sicherheit was Ausfall und Wartungsfreiheit betrifft wirst du dir auch damit nicht erkaufen.
Ob er 100% klares Wasser garantieren kann egal was mit dem Wasser passiert z.B. Umwelteinflüsse oder mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt?
Ist der Winterhart und darf duchlaufen?


Meine Meinung zu Spaltsieben:
Bogensieb:
Es gibt genügend Beispiele die nur mit US3 und Biokammer klares Wasser haben.
Diese Bogensiebe müssen täglich gereinigt werden.
umgedrehtes Spaltsieb:
Zu den Standzeiten der umgedrehten Spaltsiebe die in Schwerkraft unter Wasser arbeiten hast du verschieden Aussagen, die Belgier sprechen von mehreren Monaten was auch meine Erfahrung ist. Manfred spricht von 2-4 Tagen.
Deine letzte Zeichung davon finde ich gut, es geht aber noch einfacher da man den Filterkeller nicht dafür braucht.


Früher gab es meistens nur Mehrkammerfilter mit ruhenden Medien.
Die waren Pflegeaufwendig haben aber auch funktioniert.


Man könnte doch mal folgendes Versuchen, wobei ich mir hier nicht sicher bin ob man da überhaupt was sieht. Was meinen die anderen dazu?
Besorg dir ein paar Flaschen von dem Wasser was dir nicht gefallen hat.
Thorsten z.B. hat doch Spaltsieb und das Gewebe vom Trommler, schau dir an was jeweils im Spaltsieb und Gewebe hängen bleibt und wie das Wasser anschließend aussieht.
Alles was dann noch im Wasser ist kann nur im ruhenden Teil der Biokammer hängen bleiben.
Ein Filtergraben hat Probleme mit Teilchen die sich nicht absetzen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2015)

Das Experiment habe ich schon so ähnlich gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, wie sich der Schmutz im Gewebe von Teichhansel absetzt und wie es sich rausspülen lässt.

Teichhansel war sehr nett- ich mag norddeutsche Händler sowieso irgendwie- ich habe da immer das Gefühl sie haben noch alte Handels-Tradition im Blut:
Ein Wort ist ein Wort, Handschlag gilt....

Jedenfalls hat er mir mehrere Gewebe geschickt und mich nett beraten. Die mehrlagigen Gewebe werden meist mit Hochdruckdüsen gereinigt....
Deswegen hatte er leichte Bedenken, dass meine Niederdruckdüsen und die Pumpe mit 2,2bar zu wenig wären.

70ym mehrlagig, 70y einlagig und ein Teststück 60y mehrlagig und noch ein Rolle 300y Edelstahl für meinen Schmutzwasserkorb.
Das mehrlagige Gewebe ist der absolute Hammer....viele hier kennen es ja- es ist das wo man die Längststreifen immer etwas sieht.
Auch manche EBF- Hertsteller (Götz) verwenden es.
Jetzt schweifen ich etwas ab....

Jedenfalls hab ich den Streifen 60y in mein Spaltsieb oben drüber gelegt.
Die feine Siebseite immer zum Schmutzwasser.
Zufälligerweise die passende Breite- nur etwas zu lang
Die bogenförmigen Spaltsiebe im USIII haben den Vortreil, dass der Schmutz auf den Sieben nach unten rutscht und nicht mehr ständig im Wasser liegt.
Es reinigt sich also etwas von selbst- bis zum gewissen Punkt, wo es voll ist...
Dadurch wird er nicht mehr aufgelöst und kann entnommen werden oder weggespült werden......
Was bei einem Siebgewebe/ Spaltsieb im Wasser nicht so ist.
Das schwemmt sich schneller zu und muss gereinigt werden. Entweder von Hand oder automatisch.
Wann es passiert, dass ein Spaltsieb oder Gewebe zu ist...kann keiner pauschal sagen.
Kein Teich ist gleich....
Aber viele Trommelfilter spülen alle halbe Stunde.....Meine USIII- Siebe waren manchmal alle 2 Tage komplett dicht-nicht vom Grobschmutz, sonder von einem Biofilm...

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, bleibt neben dem Grobschmutz eine Menge Feinschmutz im Gewebe hängen, der sonst durch das Spaltsieb ( bei mir 0,2 und 0,3mm) durchgegangen wäre und sich im FT absetzt oder weiter im Kreis treibt...
Ich habe ja den Luxus 2 USIII parallel zu haben..

Die einzelligen Algen werden aber auch teilweise durch die feinen Trommelfiltergewebe gehen.
Es gibt eben auch Algen mit 1ym Durchmesser...
Um diese zu bekämpfen gibt es zwei Methoden:
-UV- Lampen (das Algen dadurch verklumpen soll übrigens Quatsch sein- es wird nur die Zelle/DNA geschädigt)
-Nährstoffe dem Wasser entziehen durch Filteranlagen und Unterwasserpflanzen, möglichst keine Nährstoffe in den Teich bringen...Fisch und Futter...
Bei vielen Koiteichen wächst so ein schicker UW- Rasen..Fadenalgen auf den Folien. Das dürfte die erste und letzte Biostufe sein....

Letztendlich dürfte klar sein, das die Nährstoffe im Wasser weniger werden, wenn ich feiner filtere und den Dreck aus dem Wasser hole, bevor er sich auflöst.
---------------------

Den Schmutz konnte ich übrigens aus dem 60y Siebgewebe mit dem Gartenschlauch locker ausspülen.
Einfach am offenen Gartenschlauchende mit dem Finger einen Sprühstrahl von hinten kurz drauf und sauber.
Ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ.....nur ein Experiment.

Jetzt bin ich in der Zwickmühle....60y Gewebe oder 70y Gewebe.....70y geht mehr Wasser duch die Trommel. was bei LH günstiger wäre...
70y einlagig ist 0,4mm dick
60y mehrlagig ist 0,8mm dick
70y mehrlagig 1,2mm dick
selber grob gemessen.
Speziell die mehrlagigen Gewebe von teichansel sind kein Vergleich zu dem dünnen, zerfetzten Lappen, der original auf dem polymare EM530 drauf war.....
In Verbindung mit schlechter Konstruktion, Wartung und Kies im Teich des Vorbesitzers hat die äußere Spanntrommel sich gelockert und das Gewebe zerrieben...
Ich habe den Müll von der Trommel gezogen und gleich entsorgt....war sowieso komplett kaputt mir so verkauft worden....Gebrauchtkauf ohne Mängel und Defekte....

Die Qual der Wahl.
Rhabanus ist nicht alleine.......


----------



## anz111 (4. Sep. 2015)

Ich stand schon immer mehr auf Biologie statt auf Physik


----------



## Geisy (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Ich meinte eigentlich drei gleiche Flaschen zu nehmen und mit grünem Teichwasser zu füllen.
Nun eine der Flaschen vorsichtig durch ein Spaltsieb laufen zu lassen und das aufgefangene Wasser wieder in die Flasche zu kippen.
Das selbe mit dem Gewebe machen.
Dann ist ja eine Flasche noch Orginal, die zweite durch Spaltsieb und die dritte durch das feine Gewebe gefiltert.
Ob man dann einen unterschied bei den drei Flaschen sieht?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Jo, schön soweit. Das muss erst alles einmal sacken.
> Alle neuen Ideen sind freigegeben zum Zerfleischen....


Ich trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken einen Schwimmteich an zuhängen an meinen Teich.

Ich werde dann den bestehenden Teich und Bachlauf der ja ganz gut Funktioniert einfach vom Schwimmteich aus mittels einer Punpe, die derzeit vom bestehenden Teich den Bachlauf betreibt weiter laufen lassen. Mein Bachlauf ist ja eher ein Pflanzenfilter mit verschiedenen Ruhebereichen. Pumpe läuft über Zeitschaltuhr nur wenn die Sonne auf unserem Solardach steht.
Der Teich wird dann "überlaufen" und das Wasser auf so 2-3 m Breite durch ein Lavagranulatbeet (ca. 3m lang) wieder in den Schwimmteich abgeben.
Als weiteres hatte ich mir vorgestellt im/am Schwimmteich ein Luftheber betriebenes System aufzubauen. Mit Spalltsieb, vielleicht ein paar Matten und Helix.
Vor allen um einen Skimmer zu betreiben und um einen am Tiefpunkt befindlichen Ansaugbereich im Schwimmteich zu betreiben.
Der mögliche Schwimmteich würde bei mir eher sehr Länglich sein. 4,5 m x 20 m.....dem würde ich 1/4 nur für Pflanzen einräumen. Ebenso einseitig auf einer Breite von ca. 1m. Andere Seite bekommt Steganlage unter der ich die Filtertechnik verstecke. Stufen bekämme mein Schwimmteich auch nur 1. Die Tiefe wäre 1,4m, mit Vermörtlung eher 1,3m. Stufe dann so auf ca. 0,6/0,7m. Auf der Stufe wurde ich gerne eine geschliffene Holzbohle (Lärche) befestigen. So, 0,3m bis 0,4 m unter dem Wasser. Als Sitzbank und Abgrenzung zum Pflanzenbereich da hinter.

Ich würde in deiner Stelle den Filtergraben bauen. Nur würde ich Ihn als letzte Biostufe hinter dem Filter nutzen. Eine Kreiselströmung wird nach meiner Meinung überbewertet, wenn man am tiefsten Punkt absaugt. Ggf. kann man die auch mit einem zusätzlichem Luftheber verdeckt zum Beispiel unter einer Steganlage realisieren.


PS. Meine 5 Koi kämmen in den Schwimmteich.


----------



## Rhabanus (5. Sep. 2015)

Danke für eure Beiträge und den frischen Wind, der seit einigen Tagen in diesem Fred weht....

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich seit dem Anruf von o.g. Frank sehr in diesem "neuen Weltbild" denke und es stimmig finde. (Aber das habe ich bei NaturaGart ja auch im Juni/Juli schon durch )

Für mich leiten sich einige Axiome oder Thesen ab, die ich mal nachfolgend zusammenstellen will. Ich möchte euch bitten, mir zu helfen, diese zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen.
Ich hoffe, wir kommen gegenseitig nicht in´s Kloppen... vs. 

1. Ein Schwimmteich, der klares Wasser haben soll, ist ein künstliches Gewässer, da er eine Membran (Folie) hat, mit der er zum umgebenden Erdreich abgedichtet ist. Sediment soll bewusst zeitnah aus dem Kreislauf herausgebracht werden. Es soll möglichst keine anaeroben (sauerstoffreie, zu Blaualgen und Schwarzschlamm neigenden) Bereiche geben.
*Axiom 1: Eine große Umwälzung ist grundsätzlich positiv zu sehen, nicht negativ. Je mehr Umwälzung, desto besser ist das für das Milieu des Teiches.*

2. Wo sollen die Nährstoffe hin, wenn es keine Wasserpflanzen gibt? Das Wasser wird algig bleiben!
Algen können keinen Sauerstoff ab. Blaualgen fühlen sich in anaeroben (sauerstoffarmen) Zonen wohl und wachsen.
*Axiom 2: Durch Luftheber kommt ein hoher Sauerstoffgehalt ins Wasser. Durch einen großen LH sogar bis zur Sauerstoffsättigung. Teiche mit dieser Technik sind praktisch algenfrei.*
(BTW, ich mag Wasserpflanzen und es wird bei mir auch sehr viele geben)

3. Warum sollte ich das Wasser eines Schwimmteiches ohne Fischbesatz ein mal die Stunde umwälzen?
*Axiom 3: Weil ich es kann.*
Siehe dazu auch wieder Axiom 1.
Vor ~ 5 Jahren habe ich noch 2...3...5 kW benötigt, um 100m³/h zu schieben. Heute geht das mit 240...250W.
In den neunzigern bin ich einen Trabant 601 mit 26 PS gefahren. Heute ist es ein BMW 320i mit 150 PS.
Meine Diplomarbeit habe ich an einem 17" Röhrenbildschirm geschrieben. Heute steht ein 19" Flachbildschirm am Rechner. Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich minimalistisch denken müssen?

Es grüßt euch
Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Algen können keinen Sauerstoff ab


Ist falsch. Außerdem ist es so, das es einen unterschied zwichen Blaualgen und Grünalgen gibt. Weiterhin gibt es in den Sauerstoffdurchfluteten Bereichen in Strömungen jede menge Fadenalgen.


Rhabanus schrieb:


> anaeroben (sauerstoffreie, zu Blaualgen und Schwarzschlamm neigenden) Bereiche geben.


Sauerstoffreie Bereiche wirst du im Freiwasser nie haben. Egal ob du das Wirbeln lässt wie ein Mixer oder es still ruht. Erst im Schlamm kann es sauerstofffreie Bereiche geben wenn Bakterien den Sauerstoff auf brauchen. Ob unterm Schlamm Algen wachsen möchte ich stark bezweifeln.


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2015)

Technik verliebt + klares Wasser = Pool

keine Technik + Algen = Teich (bei keiner Fisch-Haltung)

Irgendwie kann ich dieser großen Techniklastigkeit nicht folgen.
Ist doch nur mehr dazu da, den Spieltrieb/Basteln auszuleben und geht eigentlich total an den biologischen Vorgängen vorbei.
Wozu braucht es so einen extremen Aufwand (1Std/Vol).
Ob das der Libellenlarve, Kaulquappe & Co gefällt ?

Wie gesagt, daß geht meiner Meinung am Gedanken Teich vorbei ... aber jeder wie er will.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhabanus (5. Sep. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wozu braucht es so einen extremen Aufwand (1Std/Vol).


Das ist ne gute Frage. Was sind die 100% im Vergleich zu dem "extremen Aufwand"?
Ich hatte Frank so verstanden, dass der LH zwei Luftpumpen bekommt. Nachts kann man ihn komplett ausschalten. Man kann auch generell nur mit einer Luftpumpe fahren (~50m³/h   /   120W Verbrauch) bzw. auch intervallmäßig. Wenn das das gewünschte Resultat bringt (was in unserem Fall das klare Wasser ist), alles gut. Wird aber mal etwas mehr gebraucht, schalte ich die zweite Pumpe zu. Ich hab die Option, mehr Power zuzuschalten.
Das war glaube ich auch ThorstenC´s Rat bzgl. Filterkeller: "Junge, mach den so groß, dass du da später was reinhängen kannst, wenn du merkst, das Ausgangskonzept klappt nicht". 
Dauerhafte Stromkosten von 120W würde ich nicht als extremen Aufwand ansehen. Viele haben sicher noch herkömmliche Pumpen, was benötigen die an Leistungsaufnahme, um paar m³/h zu schieben?
Ob das den Libellenlarven und Kaulquappen gefällt. - Keine Ahnung, sicher nicht.
Vielleicht bin ich auch kein großer Bio-Fan. Ich überlege auch schon, wie ich meinen Maulwurf Einhalt gebieten kann, der in dieser Saison meinen Garten fleissig umgegraben hat...


----------



## willi1954 (5. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> ...
> *Vielleicht bin ich auch kein großer Bio-F*an. Ich überlege auch schon, wie ich meinen Maulwurf Einhalt gebieten kann, der in dieser Saison meinen Garten fleissig umgegraben hat...



Wäre dann nicht sowas oder ähnlich was für dich?

Gruss Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
einen Filter mit Ausbaureserve anzulegen, halte ich für eine gute Idee.
Die Aussage: viel Umwälzung = klarer, sedimentfreier Teich, halte ich für schwer einhaltbar; ebenso wie die Vorstellung, alle Teich-Chemie und Biologie in einen Filter einsperren zu wollen.
Damit bringt es wenig, Deine Axiome zu zerpflücken. Du hast vor, mitten in den Garten und "Freiluft" einen großen Teich zu bauen, also wird es da drin viel Biologie (das meiste eher weniger sichtbar) geben, und viele Immissionen. Aus rein mechanischer Sicht kann man durch Technik viele Schwebstoffe ausfiltern. Die Biologie (ich meine nicht nur Insektenlarven und Fische, sondern viele Einzeller, die sich auch im Wasser bewegen können) wird das wenig beeindrucken. 
Mit 100 m³/h hast Du im Schwimmteich eine mittlere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 3 mm/s (das ist Schneckengeschwindigkeit). Die meisten Bäche, Flüsse etc sind da um 2-3 Größenordnungen schneller, und dennoch nicht frei von Sedimenten. Zu dem Thema Sinkgeschwindigkeit in Wasser kann ich Dir eine Grafik geben. Feine Sedimente<20 µm kann man nur in Miniteichen mit technisch vertretbarem Aufwand an einer Sedimentation hindern.
Die Funktionsweise eines Teichfilters ist somit eine völlig andere. Ein NG-Filtergraben ist ausreichend für eine mechanische Sedimentation, allerdings verhindert die Filtertechnik im größeren Hauptteich selbige nicht. unter diesem Aspekt würde ich das Thema angehen. Es macht durchaus Sinn, mit Technik sich einen (oder zwei) saubere "Badebereiche" zu schaffen, den Rest darf ruhig die "Natur" erobern.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Sep. 2015)

Hi Willi, die Seite zeigt streng geometrisch-geschnittene Natur-Pools. Nee, das ist mir schon wieder zu "steril".
Ich zeig dir mal nen Bild, welches ich erst gestern beim Surfen gefunden habe:
 
Das wär ne gute Alternative, nachdem mein NG ST & FG ja nun momentan abgewählt ist. Schwimmbereich scheint hier etwas unterdimensioniert zu sein, aber generell wäre das "mein Stil".

Jetzt kommen wir aber leider wieder etwas vom Thema ab... Ich wollte ja Beweise sowie Widerlegungen meiner 3 Axiome:
1. Großer Durchsatz ist positiv. / 2. Sauerstoffsättigung ist Algenfreiheit / 3.   1:1-Schieberei ist energetisch OK

Ja, im Grund liebe ich Natur (wenn auch meinen Maulwurf gerade etwas weniger).


Hi RKurzhals, viel Umwälzung zusammen mit einem Vorfilter. Z.B. den EBF von Frank. Kleinere gelöste SToffe dürfen ruhig im Wasser sein, der EBF hat ja wohl 70µ, mit Filterkuchen vielleicht etwas weniger. Frank meinte, dass der große Durchsatz den Mulm dann auch zielgerichtet in die BA leite. Ich habe dann also keine Mulmpakete auf dem Boden liegen. Mit meiner vorherigen Technik (2BA & Skimmer = 30m³) schien das wohl nicht zu gehen. Da sei kaum Bewegung im Wasser.


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2015)

Wie sieht denn das Gesamtkonzept jetzt überhaupt aus? Teichform & Größe & Aufteilung ~ bleibt das alles so!? Bodenabläufe, Skimmer - Anzahl? Rückläufe - Anzahl & Größen? Pflanzenfilter ja/nein oder nur noch Pflanzenzone im Uferbereich?



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 1. Großer Durchsatz ist positiv.


Ja, durchaus - jedoch mit welchem Ziel!? Wenn das Gesamtkonzept auf die großen Umwälzraten eingerichtet ist und diese bewerkstelligt, kann man das auch so machen. Verweildauer, Biomedien, Filtervolumen? Ist es das aber nicht, wirkt sich dies wohl eher negativ auf das Endergebnis zum Fördervolumen sowie der Energieeffizienz und letztendlich auch auf die Teichbiologie aus.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 2. Sauerstoffsättigung ist Algenfreiheit


Kannst Du das irgendwie näher erläutern? Kannst Du dafür Fakten oder Beweise aufliefern? Meinst Du - ausreichende Sauerstoffsättigung oder Übersättigung? - also ich habe trotz Luftheber noch Algen im Teich. Was mache ich falsch?  Wie hoch - wie viel % muss denn die Sauerstoffsättigung dann sein?



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 3. 1:1-Schieberei ist energetisch OK


Wenn Du das für Dich so einschätzt, ist das doch ok.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wenn das das gewünschte Resultat bringt (was in unserem Fall das klare Wasser ist), alles gut.


Und was, wenn nicht?



Rhabanus schrieb:


> (~50m³/h / 120W Verbrauch)...Dauerhafte Stromkosten von 120W würde ich nicht als extremen Aufwand ansehen.


Die dauerhaften Stromkosten sind aber nur 50 % - also muss man doch schon davon ausgehen, dass realistisch betrachtet ja eigentlich 100 m³/h gefördert werden sollen, was doch eher dauerhafte 240 W/h macht, wenn es sich um zwei identische Pumpen handelt. 
Ich denke, dass der "extreme Aufwand" anders zu interpretieren ist, damit ist vermutlich eher der Einsatz einer High-End-Filteranlage gemeint, die für gewöhnlich nur bei entsprechend besetzten Fischteichen eine übliche Anwendung findet. Das es auch ganz ohne diesen hohen Filteransatz geht, haben Dir ja andere User auch aufgezeigt - siehe Thias, PeterBoden und Andere. Falsch ist eine solche High-End-Filterung bestimmt nicht.

Wenn ich aber so deine letzten Beiträge auch richtig interpretiere, bist Du von diesem Konzept doch überzeugt. Es wird Dir wohl auch niemand davon abraten, warum auch, da es einzig und alleine eure Entscheidung ist und dann solltet ihr es umsetzen. Verschiedene Meinungen und Sichtweisen habt ihr bekommen, so dass ihr daraus alles für Euch Wichtige entnehmen konntet.  
Das große Erstaunen zu der ganzen Sache entstand bei mir zuletzt, da ihr anfangs so gar nicht an Technik und mechanisch-elektronisch gesteuerte Filteranlagen ran wolltet.

Ich hoffe auf eure Baudoku und eine Berichterstattung, wie sich euer Konzept in den kommenden Jahren entwickelt. Dafür schon einmal  in Vorraus.


----------



## Küstensegler (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch schon, wie ich meinen Maulwurf Einhalt gebieten kann, der in dieser Saison meinen Garten fleissig umgegraben hat...


Hier hab ich mal beschrieben, wie wir Maulwürfe fangen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/maulwürfe-im-garten.34341/reply?quote=474673

Für uns ist klares Wasser auch wichtig. Und sich vor dem Bau in der Planung möglichst viele Optionen offen zu lassen,
finde ich vernünftig.
Ich glaub, da ticken wir ähnlich. 
Eine Empfehlung würde ich dir noch geben.
Wie ich meine, bist du von der Vermörtelung abgerückt.
Spaziert mal probehalber und zum Vergleich über eine mit Biofilm bewachsenen, glitschiege Folie und dann über
einen mit Biofilm bewachsenen Betonboden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2015)

Den Rutschtest auf Beton glatt abgezogen,  Beton rauh strukturiert und auf den Betonplatten logsleeper durfte er bei mir machen....

Fazit: auch auf glatt geriebenen oder abgezogenen Betonflächen im Teich plus Biofilm ist es glatt wie auf Schmierseife.....
Rauher Beton mit Struktur und logsleeper gut.

Auch mit 4 BA und 2 Skimmern...und 60m3/h LH Leistung kann man gut den groben und  feinen Schmutz im Wasser in den Griff bekommen....

Wenn mal irgendwo ein Krümel am Boden ist...Schrubber und Teleskopstiel.

Fahre doch einmal zum Südringcenter Rangsdorf:
Fressnapf ....Bangels
Die haben mehrere glasklare Koiteiche....mit nicht empfehlenswerter gepumpter Technik von Oase und co.....immer plus dicker UV.....Algenrasen....Epdm Folie und trichterförmige Teiche.
Am Trichterboden liegen die Pumpen.

Auch eine Vortexanlage...

Bei Neubau nicht mehr empfehlenswert....aber schön so ein Museumsbesuch....es funktioniert ja....Stromkosten sind manchmal Nebensache. .


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Sep. 2015)

Habt vielen Dank für euer Feedback, ThorstenC, Küstensegler, Zacky, RKurzhals, Willi1954, Digicat und Tottoabs.
Ja, ich weiss, ich habe einen kompletten Vorzeichenwechsel hingelegt von geringdurchströmten Teich zu hochdurchströmten Teich. Technikfrei will ich nicht sagen, weil LH und Trommelfilter waren ja damals schon eingeplant. Dann wechselte ich zu Crielzeefs, da dort keine Lager, Siebgewebe, Motoren etc. den Geist aufgeben können. Dort stehe ich aber regelmäßig im Keller und hole die grüne Pampe raus. (Ja, ich weiss, vor kurzem war das OK für mich )

Ich denke ich kann es so beschreiben: Ich habe mich aus dem "sicheren Hafen" von NG entfernt. Die schillernde Welt der LH-Technik war durch meine Brille sichtbar aus einer Vielzahl von Leuten mit Faible fürs Basteln und Experimentieren. Je mehr ich diese Leute wahrnahm, umso mehr Panik bekam ich. Entweder du verstehst das System oder du hast verloren, auf deutsch, dein Teich ist farbig, Technik geht nicht, Filterkeller zu klein...... der eine sagt: du brauchst mehr Technik, der andere, langfristig hilft nur Technikfreiheit. Da ich noch ne Unmenge an anderen Hobbies habe und kleine Kinder in unserer Familie sind, wehre ich mich dagegen ein Spezialist in Teichbiologie inkl. Mechaniker- und Plasteschweissfacharbeiter werden zu wollen. Mein Problem sind die 24h, die ich pro Tag nur zur Vefügung habe, die sind jetzt schon gut gefüllt.

Und jetzt kommt dieser Mann in mein Leben, sagt, ich erklär dir mal die Teichbaugeschichte aus meinem Blickwinkel - und ich kann dir sogar ne Klarwassergarantie geben (lechz, das konnte nicht mal NG sowie viele andere die ich fragte). Dann zählte er mal die Kosten zusammen (Baugrube, KGverrohrung & Schmutzwasserablauf ich, der Rest er) und siehe, wir waren 30-40% über dem Budget. Das klingt in meinen Ohren gut. "Relativ" dicht am Kostenziel, Klarwassergarantie, nicht monatelang in der Teichgrube stehen und basteln sondern Köpper machen.

Einen Punkt, den Tottoabs und Zacky ins Feld geführt haben, nehme ich mit und versuche ihn zu "challengen". Algenfreiheit durch hohe Sauerstoffsättigung. Kann ich momentan nicht beantworten.

RKurzhals, wie berechnest du deine v=3mm/s? (Hab mal 20m angenommen, 1x umgewälzt, aber ich komm nicht auf dein Ergebnis). Im Endeffekt denke ich ist diese mittlere Fließgeschwindigkeit nur eine erste  Annäherung. AUs den Rückleitungen soll sich eine (oder zwei) Kreisströmungen aufbauen, die dann Sediment zielgerichtet in die BA´s drückt. Im Nachbarforum (koilive) gibts einen User tosa, der paar Kilometer von mir entfernt wohnt. Ihn hatte ich im Sommer besucht und konnte dort die Verwirbelungen an der Wasseroberfläche als Resultat einer zielgerichtetetn Strömung deutlich sehen. Dieser Mensch hatte ich glaube 80...100 Kois und der TEich war glasklar.

Zacky, ganz kurz zu deinen Fragen. Teichform wird ähnlich sein. ~20m x 8m. 2 Stufen (0,8 und 1,3m ungefähr / ca. 8m langer Flachwasserbereich bei der TErasse). 1-2 Skimmer DN110 und 3-4 BA DN160. Rückläufe würde Frank definieren, es sollen sich wohl 2 Strömungslinien aufbauen. Pflanzen im Uferbereich, diese müssen vordegründig nur toll aussehen und haben nicht die LAst, 100% Stickstoff umwandeln zu müssen. Skizzen werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen, wenn ich denke das System passt zu mir.

Danke für eure Geduld mit mir "schwankendes Rohr im Winde" ....


----------



## willi1954 (7. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Im Nachbarforum (koilive) gibts einen User tosa, der paar Kilometer von mir entfernt wohnt. Ihn hatte ich im Sommer besucht und konnte dort die Verwirbelungen an der Wasseroberfläche als Resultat einer zielgerichtetetn Strömung deutlich sehen. Dieser Mensch hatte ich glaube 80...100 Kois und der TEich war glasklar


kein Wunder bei der Technik inklusive Ozonanlage, nur ein wenig Natur vermisse ich da


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind die 24h, die ich pro Tag nur zur Vefügung habe, die sind jetzt schon gut gefüllt.


Micha lass das Frühstück weg und du hast eine Stunde mehr 
Ansonsten, denk ich passt das für dich am besten und mehr Natur sowie weniger Technik lässt sich im Nachgang leichter realisieren, als anders rum. Einfach Stecker ziehen und gut ist


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Sep. 2015)

Ein Tach hat 24 Stunden. Und wenn das nicht reicht, kannste die Nacht dazunehmen....

Willi, du hast die UV-Lampen noch vergessen.....
Ist aber ein valider Punkt, ich versuch mal rauszufinden, wie das System reagiert, wenn UVC & Ozon abgeschaltet wären (Bei tosas Beispiel).
Mich hat auch die "Pflanzen-losigkeit" bei ihm etwas gestört. Ich denke, die Kois würden auch nicht viel von irgendwelchen Pflanzen übriglassen. - Die würden das Frühstück nicht weglassen....
Aber Pflanzen kann ich ja bei mir dazunehmen. Schon siehts wieder nach Natur aus. (Hhhmm, ich mähe 1x die Woche Rasen, entkraute quartalsweise die Beete, schneid die Hainbuchenhecke zurück - ich greife dauernd in den Naturhaushalt meines Gartens ein. )


----------



## willi1954 (7. Sep. 2015)

also, ich habe zwar nur 11 Koi, aber einen unbegrenzten Pflanzenwuchs. Ich habe es noch nie gesehen, das meine Koi irgendwelche
Pflanzen angerührt haben.


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Sep. 2015)

Hatte einen kurzen Chat mit tosa. Ozon lief bei ihm dieses Jahr fast gar nicht. Seine Annahme ist aber, dass das Wasser grün werden würde ohne UVC.
Auch wenn UVC "nur Bakterien, Keime und Schwebealgen" tötet (Libellenlarven leben nicht am Teichboden neben den BA), ist mir nicht ganz wohl dabei.
Ich bleib dran....   Danke euch für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## anz111 (7. Sep. 2015)

Dass UVC nur Bakterien, Keime und Schwebealgen tötet halt ich für das Gerücht des Jahres....


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2015)

anz111 schrieb:


> Dass UVC nur Bakterien, Keime und Schwebealgen tötet halt ich für das Gerücht des Jahres....



Auch egal , spätestens beim Filter wird aussortiert und dann ist es eh tot. Also nicht falsch verstehen : ob erst gegrillt und dann ausgefiltert oder nur ausgefiltert; Tod ist Tod wie ist egal.
Edit meinte noch:
das einzigste was gut ist : es wird nix Vorher oder Nachher in einer Pumpe geschredert, sondern sanft im LH gehoben


----------



## Geisy (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael

Mit EBF, Helixkammer und Luftheber hast du meiner Meinung nach das beste __ Filtersystem was es auf dem Markt gibt und mit Frank eine gute Firma auf deiner Seite.

Mir ist immer unwohl mit Strom im Schwimmteich z.B. für UVC, was sagen den die Elektriker hier dazu?

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Die Kammer wo das Spaltsieb/Crielzeef hängt kann man über Bodenablauf auch automatisch abreinigen.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Sep. 2015)

Libellenlarven sind bei mir regelmäßig auf dem Spaltsieb.....hatte ich Dir doch sogar eine dicke gezeigt....
Die sammel ich doch immer runter.

Bei jedem __ Filtersystem wird man immer etwas Flora und Fauna aussortieren...
Man kann natürlich auch konstruktiv versuchen z.B. Libellenlarven etc. vor dem Abwasserkanal zu retten..

Vollökologische Ausnahme wäre nur mit LH in den Filtergraben wie geysi.

Die Kreisströmung sieht man übrigens auch bei mir  mit 30m3/h.

Das ist nicht nur von dem Volumen pro Stunde abhängig, sondern von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Rückläufe im Teich...

4 BA mir KG 160 und 2 Skimmer mit KG 110.....finde ich pers. von der Hydraulik aus zwei Gründen riskant:

-Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Rohr sollte mind 0.5m/s betragen..wegen Versottungsgefahr
Kannst Du selber nachrechnen..druckverlust.de

-Bei Saugleitungen mit versch. Durchmessern teilt sich der Wasserstrom nach den Hydraulischen Widerständen auf....wie Parallel Schaltung von Widerständen...
Das bedeutet das Skimmerrohr mit KG 110 bekommt weniger Sog ab....als die dicken BA Rohre

Ich pers. würde lieber alle Saugrohre gleich dimensionieren.
KG 125????


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
für die Abschätzung der mittleren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit habe ich folgende Annahmen genommen:
Teichfläche quer zur Längsachse: 7 m²; Umwälzrate: 100 m3/h.
Das ergibt eine mittlere Strmungsgeschwindigkeit von 15 m/h, bzw. etwa 3 mm/s. Eine Vervierfachung (3 m² Querschnittsfläche, was für einen Schwimmteich definitiv zu schmal ist, und 200 m³/h Umwälzrate) würde dann zu ein wenig mehr als 10 mm/s führen - immer noch (schnelle) Schnecke. Auf 20 m Teichlänge kommst Du dann auf 20 min bis über 1 h Verweilzeit. In dieser Zeit sedimentiert vieles... . 
Ein Luftheber wird durch sein Wirken die Gaslöslichkeit im Teich ins Gleichgewicht bringen. Das ist nicht unbedingt von Vorteil (Stichwort Sauerstoffübersättigung, und CO2-Verarmung - jetzt fehlt mir das Suchwort). In Deinem Fall würde ich mich mit dem Thema nicht befassen, ich denke, in die Richtung "Naturteich" tendierst Du nicht.
Bei Verwendung eines LH würde ich einem Skimmer eine extra Pumpe bzw. eigenen Zulauf im Filterschacht oder einen eigenen "Saugsammler" gönnen. Die Rohrquerschnitte würde ich nach "Belastung" wählen, und damit wäre ich wieder bei Thorstens Vorschlag.


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Sep. 2015)

Hi Rolf,
bei deiner Berechnung bin ich relativ weit vorgestoßen  - komplett verstehe ich sie leider doch nicht.
Hast du berücksichtigt, dass Franks Konzept 2 Strömungen vorsieht? Im Endeffekt sind´s dann auch Kreisströmungen, das geht dann in Richtung "Wirbel". Habe mich bisher einfach damit noch zu wenig auseinandergesetzt.

Thorsten, 
nach der Theorie hats du Recht mit deinem Einwand des hydraulischen Drucks. Wenn ich dagegen die Gesamtheit des Systems sehe, gleichen sich die verringerten Reibungswiderstände im DN160 der BA mit den kurzen Wegen der DN110 Skimmer aus.

Tottoabs & Zacky,
wie gesagt ich bin Newby, habe selbst bisher keinerlei Teicherfahrung. In Nachbarforen wurden wohl Untersuchungen mit Saturometer angestellt, sagt Frank. Die wiesen wohl nach, dass es keine Gasübersättigung an LH-Teichen gab. Sämtliche Gase (Stickstoff, Kohlendioxid, ...) waren soweit im grünen Bereich. Einzig der Sauerstoff war wohl reichlich vorhanden (Faktor 2 zur normalen Verteilung). 
Wenn trotz LH Algen vorhanden sind, müsste man sicher weitere Untersuchungen anstellen: Wie ist der LH dimensioniert? Was passiert, wenn der LH deaktiviert wäre? Gäbe es dann viel mehr Algen d.h. der LH ist im Grunde schon ein Algenkiller, da er einen Großteil schon eliminiert aber durch "Unterdimensionierung" nicht alle schafft?
Ich denke, hier unter hobby-gartenteich gibts ne überaus große Luftheber-Fraktion - ich wundere mich, dass die sich hier nicht zu Wort meldet?!?

Ich muss zugeben dass dieser Mensch mich schon Bauchmässig gefangen hat. Er sichert mir ne Klarwassergarantie zu. (Bei Leuten von der Küste soll wohl ein Handschlag mehr wert sein als in unseren Breiten ein schriftlicher Vertrag). Ich hab ne Plug-and-Play-Lösung und stehe nicht jahrelang in einer Teichbaustelle und nerve euch mit Anfängerfragen. Es ist wohl so, dass ich (sollte ich bei diesem System hängenbleiben) dann mit haber Kraft fahre (also nur eine Luftpumpe anhabe) und nur bei Bedarf - bei der Algenblüte im Frühjahr oder nach ausgiebigen Badeorgien - Vollast fahre und die 100m³/h durchschiebe. Quasi Fallschirm & Rettungsboot.


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael.

Es hat hier doch niemand gesagt, dass es durch Luftheber zu einer (Gesamt-)Gasübersättigung kommt!?  Es war ja die Frage, wie Du das erklären kannst, dass ein LH einen Teich praktisch algenfrei macht. Woher kommt denn diese Aussage?

Was ich gut finde, ist, dass Dir eine Klarwassergarantie gegeben wird. Was ist aber, wenn es kein klares Wasser gibt? Was ist klares Wasser im Sinne der Garantie?

Das System "Plug & Play" - wie Du es so schön nennst - ist schon eine gute Sache, vor allem dann, wenn man selbst kaum die Zeit und Möglichkeiten hat, es selbst zu bauen.  Das erspart Dir viel Zeit & Nerven.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> ...und nur bei Bedarf - bei der Algenblüte im Frühjahr oder nach ausgiebigen Badeorgien - Vollast fahre und die 100m³/h durchschiebe. Quasi Fallschirm & Rettungsboot.



...also das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht...

Die Anlage wird auf 100 m³/h ausgelegt - d.h. 4 x BA a' DN 160 und 2 x Skimmer a' DN 110 - und dann läuft das System dennoch nur auf halber Kraft, also mit 50m³/h!? Das sind dann bei 2 Kreisläufen bzw. zwei Strömungslinien auch nur 25 m³/h je Linie!? Anfangs wurde gesagt, 30 m³/h sei zu wenig...jetzt sind es auch nur 20m³/h im Hauptbetrieb mehr

Ich hätte zwar so meine Bedenken, aber ich kenne ja nicht das tatsächliche Wirkungsprinzip der Anlage und der zwei Strömungslinien. Aus diesem Grunde kann ich mich dahingehend auch nicht weiter dazu äußern.

Das Gesamtkonzept gefällt mir schon sehr gut und ich bin gespannt, wie es im Echtbetrieb läuft. Berichte bitte weiter...


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Sep. 2015)

Moin Zacky,

 ich bezog mich hierauf:


Zacky schrieb:


> Meinst Du - ausreichende Sauerstoffsättigung oder Übersättigung?


Die Aussage (LH = Algenfreiheit) kommt von Frank Lifra, ich glaube das merkt jeder . Wie soll der kleine Rhabanus solche teichwissenschaftlichen Grundlagen wissen, der ist momentan wirklich nur Lehrling....
OK, er sagte, die von von ihm gebauten Anlagen seien algenfrei. WIr sprachen wirklich nur über LH-Technik und einen Vorfilter, kein UVC, kein Ozon, kein Hokuspokus.
Klares Wasser heisst, ich kann von aussen die Folienbeschriftung in 1,5m auf dem Grund lesen. 100% Sedimententfernung kann er natürlich nicht geben (siehe auch Statement von Rolf), es seien ~90%, aber nach ausgiebigen Baden ist alles aufgewühlt, da fährt man dann paar Stunden mit Vollast um diesen Rest rauszubringen.
Tja, wenn er die Klarwassergarantie nicht erfüllen kann - gibts wohl ne Kauf-Rückabwicklung!!!

Die 30m³/h seien zu wenig für den beabsichtigten 20m-langen Teich, ja. Die von dir berechneten 25m³/h beziehen sich ja dann grob gesagt auf die Hälfte, also ~ 10m Teichlänge. Die werden auch die meiste Zeit genügen. Für Zeiten eines erhöhten Schmutzaufkommens, habe ich dieMöglichkeit Vollast zu fahren. Quasi ein Nachbrenner am Kampfflieger. Meistens reicht Mach 0,8, aber wenn ne MIG hinter mir her ist, ist es ein beruhigendes Gefühl zu wissen, dass ich mit dem Nachbrenner die Schallmauer durchstoßen kann und mich aus dem Staub machen kann. (Ne MIG ist wohl gar nicht so schlecht, nebenbei gesagt). Ich hab einfach die Option, das System aufzubohren. Wenn 30m³/h schon das Maximum ist, was soll ich dann machen?!?


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2015)

Reserven zu haben ist immer gut.  Die damlig angenommenen 30 m³/h basierten auf 2 x DN 110 Bodenabläufe und 1 o. 2 Skimmer in DN 110. Das wäre ja das Minimum was man bei solcher Verrohrung fahren sollte, um eine Versottung der Rohrleitungen zu mindern. Das heißt es sollten bei einer DN 110 Leitung etwa 10 m³/h durchgezogen werden, bei Koiteichen spricht man so gar von 12-15 m³/h. Mit 10-15 m³/h durch ein DN 110 kommt dieses m.M.n. schon an seine Grenzen, vorallem bei Lufthebertechnik.

Wenn man natürlich mit höheren Umwälzvolumen fahren will, braucht es dementsprechend halt mehr oder größere Leitungen. Das ist keine Frage, aber dies war anfangs bei Dir kein Thema, zumal der Filtergraben auch nur mit begrenzten Volumen gefahren werden sollte. Aus diesem Grund wurde ja auch gesagt, dass man die Leitungen aufteilen sollte. 

In deiner aktuellen Situation sind ja alleine 4 x DN 160 als Bodenabläufe eingeplant, welche natürlich schon ein höheres Volumen zulassen. Jedoch ist dann die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bei 50 m³/h auf 6 Leitungen verteilt & deutlich langsamer. Ich weiß aber auch nicht 100%ig, wie sich das auf die Ablagerungen innerhalb der Leitungen auswirkt. Also ich persönlich, würde dann wohl doch eher dauerhaft auf Volllast mit 100 m³/h fahren oder tatsächlich eine strikte Intervallschaltung einbauen. 

Das "Fahren auf Volllast" hätte ja theoretisch auch den Vorteil, dass sich erst gar kein Mulm oder Flusen im Teich absetzen sollten und trotz aktiven Badespaßes danach die Sicht nicht getrübt ist, oder!? Es sollte ja immer das Ziel sein, dass sich erst gar kein Mulm absetzt, denn das ist ja das, was die Teichbiologie (negativ im Auge des Betrachters) beeinflusst. Das man aufgewirbeltes Zeugs dann mit einem zugeschalteten "Turbo o. Nachbrenner" natürlich wieder schnell aus dem System holt, ist schon klar.  Mache ich bei mir aktuell nicht anders, in dem ich einen zusätzlichen LH mit Filtersack im Teich zu hängen habe, der bei Bedarf zugeschaltet wird.


----------



## 4711LIMA (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rhabanus, ich  bin natürlich wie wir Alle auch nur Teichbaulehrling, weil man lernt ja in diesem Thema nie aus.....
Unser Teich mit ca. 480 m² Wasseroberfläche hat nun das 2.Lebensjahr zu Ende.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-großen-teiches.30341/page-8

Im Wesentlichen nach und mit den Ideen von Naturagart gebaut was auch im wesentlichen dann so funktioniert.Ich würde bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten diese Technik wieder so verwirklichen. In diesem Jahr war der Teich immer klar, manchmal fast zu klar. Bei unserem Wasservolumen von ca. 440 m³ haben wir meist nur eine Pumpe mit ca. 150 Watt am laufen und dazu die Skimmerpumpen.

Das Einzige, was ich heute anders machen würde wäre, die Skimmer über einen primitiven Vorfilter in den Filtergraben einspeisen. Ich hab heute manchmal den Eindruck, als wenn der Schmutzeintrag von der Oberfläche beträchtlich ist, wie gesagt Eindruck.

Der in unseren Augen bessere Filter ist der Kiesfilter, wir haben 2 grosse Filtergräben und der ohne Kiesfilter macht etwas mehr arbeit.

Ansonsten sehe ich es so, dass ein Teich eben seine unterschiedlichen Zustände hat, mal hübsch, mal spannend, mal angenehm und mal ärgerlich .... wie halt im echten Leben. Insbesondere den Wunsch nach extremer Klarheit des Wassers - wie Trinkwasser - sehe ich als unwichtig. Für mich ist das Ziel erreicht, wenn das einen natürlichen Eindruck macht, d.h. eine Klarheit wie ein sauberer Badesee, und das haben wir das ganze Jahr.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist wohl nicht zu viel Technik, das hält ja auch nicht ewig. Wir Konstrukteure schaffens heute für eine geplante Lebensdauer zu entwickeln und das bedeutet ja auch, dass man über die Jahre ständig am basteln ist und ich will das nicht.

Weiter viel Spass beim Projekt, Lima


----------



## max171266 (11. Sep. 2015)

Moin,
Ich betreibe zwar nicht so einen großen Schwimmteich ( nur um die 40t liter), aber bekomme mein Wasser mit minimalem Filteraufwand auch recht klar.
Zur Technik;
Vorfilter, zur zeit eine Vlies Matte 2cm dick.
Zwei Luftheber, 160er und 125er verbrauch 110Watt, mit ca 35t bis 40t liter Flow.
Zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer in 110mm .
Drei Rückläufe in 110er .
Strömung ist Optimal und es bleiben nur Minimale Ablagerungen am Boden liegen.
Aber schaut selber ;-)




_View: https://youtu.be/bp1cKJjnUV8_





_View: https://youtu.be/ZitvB4jU3FM_


Gruß Manfred


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Sep. 2015)

Danke für die Videos, Manfred! 
Mit deiner 35-40m³/h Umwälzung für den 40m³ Teich biste ja praktisch auch bei 1:1 ,oder? So wie die Empfehlung eines gewissen Franks bei mir....


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Sep. 2015)

Um Rhabanus wurde es die letzten Tage wieder ruhiger. Keine Aufregung mehr, dass eins der 3 aufgestellten Axiome falsch sein könnte. Danke auch an dir, Manfred, für diesen bestätigenden Schlusspunkt ....

Zeit, euch an meinen neuen geistigen Ergüssen teilhaben zu lassen. Auch benötige ich paar frische Ideen, zu viel Grübelei bringt mich nicht aus mancher Sackgasse heraus.

Meine holde Gattin meinte, dass die ursprüngliche Terasse inkl. Überdachung zu klein sein könnte. Nach zähen Verhandlungen einigten wir uns auf eine Breite von 5,45m bei einer Tiefe von 3,15m. Das sollte reichen um mit einigen Leuten darunter sitzen zu können, oder? Um den Weg aus der Terassentür frei zu haben, schoben wir das ganze Ding etwas assymmetrisch vor die Hausfassade. Andreaskreuze finden wir schick. Die linke Seite und der linke Frontbereich soll verglast sein, da aus dieser Richtung sehr oft ein schneidiger Wind weht.
  
Mit dieser Aktion haben wir uns natürlich neue "Probleme" aufgehalst. Vor der Terasse verläuft der Hauptweg. Soll also Erde zum Gewächshaus oder Brennholz zum Einlagern transportiert werden, gings bisher immer hier vorbei. Nun ist mit der feststehenden Verglasung der Weg erstmal unterbrochen. Ich kam auf die geniale Idee, die Hecke zu öffnen, und zwar sollen die herausgenommenen Pflanzen teilweise wieder kreissegment-förmig eingepflanzet werden. So hat man einen breiten Durchgang (~1,4m) kann aber von der Straße bzw. Vorgarten die badenden Nymphen nicht sehen.

   
Tja und ein nächstes Problem. ThorstenC´s Rat, den Teich direkt an die Terasse zu führen lässt uns mit der Schubkarre und dem Brennholz 2m durch das Wasser waten. Ja, wir könnten um den Teich hintenrum fahren - aber bei 50 Schubkarrenladungen und regenaufgeweichtem Rasen ist das auch keine gute Idee.
Hier ist guter Rat teuer!!

Nun noch paar Infos zum Teich nach gegenwärtigen Planungsstand. Wir sind somit vom NG-System abgerückt (sorry, dass es noch im Titel steht). Ne Menge Teichpflanzen sind uns aber schon wichtig, die haben ihren Platz dann in der Flachwasserzone um den Schwimmbereich herum sowie in den Ufergräben.

Neu ist auch eine Insel, die uns vorschwebt. Wir sahen so etwas ähnliches auf einem Marktplatz in der Nähe mit einem Ahornbaum. Meine Frau wünscht sich stattdessen eine winterharte Palme. Global Warming lässt grüßen, nun gut.

Diese Insel begünstigt dann nochmal die beabsichtigte Kreisströmung. Auch überlegen wir, die Abstützung der Insel sowie den Tiefwasserbereich mit Sandwichplatten (Hallenbau) auszuführen. Wer da Infos für mich hat, immer her damit. Sehr viel hat meine Suche in Foren zu dieser Baumethode noch nicht finden lassen.

Mir schwebt so eine zerklüftete Teichlandschaft mit Insel, Ufergräben, Flachwasserzonen etc. vor. Viel Krabbeltiers, __ Libellen und __ Frösche und eine saubere Schwimmzone. Ich glaube, ich bin relativ nahe dran an diesem Ziel.

          

Der Teichumriss ist nur schnell mit ner Freihandlinie hingezeichnet. Der Schwimmbereich ist viereckig gezeigt - mir gefallen natürlich eher geschwungene Kurven (sorry, Blackbird )

Seid gegrüsst
Michael


----------



## Zacky (24. Sep. 2015)

Hi.

Wegen der Wege mit der Schubkarre, könnte man vielleicht doch noch die Terrasse in Richtung Teich vergrößern und wie einen Steg bauen. So könnte man dann ggf. über die Terrasse fahren. Die vorgezogene Terrasse würde auch immer noch zur Teichgröße passen.


----------



## Küstensegler (24. Sep. 2015)

Huhu,
wenn du die Sitzecke mit Glas schützen willst, achte darauf, das es vogelfreundlich wird.
Ein paar Greifvögel-Aufkleber reichen hier nicht.
Ansonsten wirst du da öfters Vogelleichen wegfegen dürfen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Sep. 2015)

Auf solch eine simple Idee bin ich noch nicht einmal gekommen.  Danke Zacky.
Die Frage, die sich gleich stellt ist auch die des Bodenbelags. Gegenwärtig liegen dort Granitpflastersteine 4/6 (gesamte Hausumrandung sowie Gehweg an der Straße). Üblicherweise macht man ja Holzdielen hin. Hhmm, den ganzen Boden wieder aufreissen? Und dann die verschiedenen Holzfärbungen - der geschützte Bereich hinter glas und der ausgewaschene durch Regen?

Vogelleichen mach ich keine weg. Wir haben 3 Kampfkatzen. Die haben sogar letztes Jahr 2 Maulwürfe erlegt!!
Durch das reiche Insektenangebot in meinen Pflanzzonen versuche ich die Vogelpopulation etwas nach oben zu korrigieren - das gleicht die natürliche Auslese mit den Glasscheiben wieder aus...
Nee, im Ernst, wie sieht deiner Meinung nach ein gelungener und unaufwendiger Volgelschutz hier aus, Carlo?


----------



## Küstensegler (24. Sep. 2015)

Klar kann ich dir hier helfen.

Hier zwei links mit nützlichn Infos zum Thema.

Hier gibt es eine Proschüre als PDF
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/voegel/helfen/01079.html

http://www.vogelglas.info/

Wollen doch nicht, dass unsere Mietzen (wir haben auch zwei) Konkurrenz bekommen  
Zumal bei den Mietzen haben sie noch eine ehrliche Chance.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rhabanus, ich würde die Hecke vorziehen bis zur Grundstücksgrenze, so direkt am See und im Garten bringt das wenig - ausser nasse Füsse beim Heckenschneiden. Wenn der Wintergarten seitlich offen oder aufmachbar ist kannst da auch mal mit einem Schubkarren durchfahren. Die Insel würde ich erst dann absegnen, wenn Du Dir über die Abwicklung der Folie klar bist. Entweder alles Vorort machen oder gut darüber nachdenken. Alternativ die Insel auf der Folie bauen oder die Palme am Festland, auch u.U. mit Sandstrand. Da kann man auch Hunde und Katzen beim Bieseln besser erlegen.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
neben der profanen Feststellung eines "gut" wäre ich bei Dir, wenn Du den Filterkreislauf durch nur einen Filtergraben lenkst. Zwei sind immer gut, aber von Anfang an nicht nötig, und dank Technik (TroFi, HelX) ist eine solche Reserve auch nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Sep. 2015)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> ....ich würde die Hecke vorziehen bis zur....


Hi Lima, die Hecke ist in diesem Bereich schon sehr stark angewachsen, die wollen wir jetzt nicht wieder verpflanzen, siehe Bild:
  
(Terassenabmessung habe ich mal rot dargestellt) 
Wintergarten seitlich aufmachen: Haben wir bedacht und verworfen, weil sich dann die Kosten sehr stark erhöht hätten. Es gibt im Netz auch einen Cost-Excellence-Terassenüberdachungs-anbieter (den wir sehr wahrscheinlich auch nehmen werden), der wirbt mit Schiebeelementen. Haben wir alles verworfen, wir denken, der relativ starke Wind, den es ziemlich häufig bei uns gibt, wird sich seinen Weg durch irgendwelche Ritzen schon suchen...
Die Schubkarrenversion wird ja nur 1-2x im Jahr aktiv, nee, wir machen die Überdachung mit fester Verglasung an den Seiten.
Insel: Ich denke, wir werden die Folie faltenfrei bei uns einschweissen lassen, von daher ist die starke Dreidimensionalität des Inselbereichs kein Risiko bzgl. Folienabwicklung.
Sandstrand: Ja, auch bedacht und verworfen. Wie gesagt, 3 Katzen, die überall hinmachen. Auch fleissig in den Sandkasten für Sohnemann...


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Jan. 2016)

Liebe Teichgemeinde,
zuerst ein herzliches Willkommen in 2016 und die besten Wünsche, für alles, was das neue Jahr bringen wird.

Es war die letzten Monate etwas ruhig bei mir. Wir haben in 2015 viele Teiche angeschaut, dann aber erstmal die Notbremse gezogen, weil wir uns kurz vor dem geplanten Start sehr unsicher gefühlt haben. Wir haben festgestellt, dass zwei andere Projekte noch wichtiger waren als so ein Teich: die erste neue Küche im Leben und eine Terassenüberdachung. Das erste Projekt ist gestemmt - meine Frau schnurrt zutiefst zufrieden. Hätt ich das früher gewusst, hätte sie "ihre Küche" schon früher bekommen ....

Nun zum zweiten Thema. Ich habe mich nun mit Lamellendächern beschäftigt (in den vorherigen Beiträgen ging ich noch von einem normalen Dach aus). Toll daran finde ich, dass man die Lamellen öffnen kann und damit im Hochsommer nicht bei 50°C unter dem Terassendach braten muss. 

Hier kommen mal paar Planungsbilder:
   
Wir sind nun wieder bei schiebbaren Seitenwänden angekommen. Was wir ursprünglich nicht wollten, da zwischen den Scheiben mit Windzug zu rechnen ist.
Der freundliche Berater war auch schon vor Ort. Er und ein Kunde (Dach 2004 gekauft) den wir besuchten, empfahlen, die flexiblen Seitenscheiben komplett um die Terasse herumzuführen. Früher oder später würde wohl jeder das dann so machen (oder eben nachrüsten).

         

Das Dach ist von Allweda. Was uns nicht ganz schmeckt, ist der Preis. (Daten: 3,3x5,5m / Aluminiumrahmen / Sonderfarbe / Sonderneigung / 12,3k€) (Schiebeteile linke Seite und linke Fronthälfte 6,5k€). Mit den komplett herumgeführten Schiebegläsern kommen wir dann sicher locker auf 22-24k€ gesamt. Nicht gut.

Als Bodenbelag auf der Terasse wurde uns Werzalit (Terazza) empfohlen.

Paar Fragen an euch Fories:

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Lamellendächern dieses oder eines anderen Anbieters?
Kennt ihr einen anderen Anbieter solcher Lamellendächer, der vielleicht etwas preisgünstiger ist?
Irgendwas, was ich hier vergessen habe?
Kurzer Nachtrag, der Name "Naturagart" im Threadtitel ist vielleicht etwas irreführend. Von da ging die Reise los. Gegenwärtig sind wir bei einem Teichbauer aus dem Norden mit "Klarwassergarantie" hängengeblieben. Auf den Bildern sieht man noch den letzten Stand; mit Ufergräben, Insel, Brücken und einer ~ 20m langen Wasserfläche in der Hauptsichtachse.

Es grüßt
Michael


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2016)

Sei froh, dass Du weg von NG- Technik bist.
Ich stand übrigens- genau wie Du auch- vor kurzem an einem netten EBF mit 2 Stück LH bei Deinem "Nachbarn".

Ansonsten hatte ich Dir doch auch noch meine "Werkstattecke" gezeigt- oder?? Balkenkonstruktion mit VSG Glas drüber...
So ca. 2,5m x 6m- Materialkosten 2500,-

Die Wintergartenbauer haben oft eine Preismeise.
Lass Dir von einem Zimmerer oder Dachdecker ein Überdach mit netten Leimholzbalken da hinstellen und fertig.
Das kommt nach Planung als Abbund vom Werk millimetergenau.
Oben entweder VSG- Glas mit Wärmeschutzbeschichtung oder weiße Doppelstegplatten drauf wegen der knalligen Sommersonne.

Die Seiten kann man mit Schiebetüren aus Holz immer halb öffnen.
Holz- Schiebetür mit Isoglas 3m breit kam bei mir damals 1000,- 

aber Du hast ja noch Zeit zum suchen etc...


----------



## tosa (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

ihr seit ja inzwischen sehr weit mit eurer Planung......

Danke für das Lob mit unserem Teich, das höre ich immer sehr gerne...

Na, dann hoffe ich mal für Euch das Frank mal bald bei euch vorbeikommt....


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Jan. 2016)

Danke Torsten,
wir krempeln gerade unser Anwesen komplett um. Neue Küche letztes Jahr, Terassenüberdachung & Teich jetzt 2016. Etwas mulmig ist mir schon - ich habe mal im Kopf überschlagen, was ich €-technisch dieses Jahr verbrennen werde.... 
Wieder ein neuer Kredit.....
Ja, Frank will kommen, sobald die Autobahn frei ist.
Sag mal, du hast doch Robinie bei dir auf der Terasse verlegt, oder?
Ich habe mich gerade mit WPC beschäftigt, da kostet aber der m² auch ab 55€ excl. Unterkonstruktion (Hohlkammerprofil) bzw. ~88€/m² WPC-Vollprofil (excl. Unterkonstruktion) (unser Favorit, weil bei Stegen und Brücken die Dielenstirn sichtbar ist). Ich glaube bei den Kosten kann man sich auch gleich mit einem hochwertigen Hartholz beschäftigen, oder?
Gruss
Michael


----------



## tosa (19. Jan. 2016)

Hi Michael,

Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen..... Grins, habe mitgelesen....

Naja, wpc hat den Vorteil das du nie wieder was dran machen musst. Robinie zwar auch nicht, aber die vergraut dann sowie bei uns. Zudem ganz wichtig: die schnittkanten zu entsplittern. Robinie eitert echt lange raus..... War mal nen netter Aufenthalt beim Chirurgen.


----------



## Reimai (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
Ich habe auch ein Jahr lang an meinem Teich geplant. Durch die Hilfe von Geisy und anderen Forenmitglieder habe ich eine für mich richtige Technik für meinen  Schwimmteich gefunden. Ich verwende einen Luftheber und Vorfilter (Airliftsieve). Baubeginn war Februar 2015. Seit 6. Juni sind 110 m3 Wasser im Teich. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Algenplage oder grünes Wasser gehabt. Mein Teich ist aber auch erst im ersten Jahr. 

Für deine Terasse kannst Du auch BPC verwenden. (Bambus Plastic Compound). Soll angeblich noch besser als WPC sein. Vorteil bei beiden Materalien ist 
Die Splitterfreiheit, geringere Verfärbung,  Langlebiger bei richtiger Verlegung, kein Streichen notwendig

Liebe Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Beitrag von Thorsten C. über Bambus

.http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-ausheben/19768-salamanders-teichbau?start=42


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Feb. 2016)

Und meine damaligen Angaben kann ich immer nur untersreichen....BPC...Dieses Chemizeugs aus Entwicklungsländern....
Und diese Plastikbretter fand ich pers. absolut hässlich- aber vielleicht gibt es ja Premiumvarianten für jeden Geschmack.
Dann lieber Rubinie, Lärche oder frevelhaft Bangkirai..


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Feb. 2016)

Danke Reinhard, Thorsten & Roland. Tja, die Dielengeschichte lasse ich erstmal etwas.... Muss erstmal dringende "Löcher stopfen"

In einer Woche kommt mein bevorzugter Folienverleger und Technikbauer. Ich habe für diesen Vor-Ort-Termin schon Infos gesammelt, die ich nicht vergessen will, mit ihm zu besprechen. Ich teile sie hier mal mit euch *(siehe 3 Dateien unten)*. So habt ihr einen guten Überblick, wohin meine Reise gehen wird. Und vielleicht findet ihr noch das eine oder andere, was gar nicht auf meinem Radar ist, wo ihr vielleicht selbst in die Falle gegangen seid.

Ich habe solch einen Respekt vor dem Teichbau .... Tonnen Erde ausbaggern .... Tausende Euronen verbrennen ...... Tagelang Wasser einfüllen ..... in 5 Jahren vor einem grünen Loch bitterlich weinen .....


----------



## mitch (11. Feb. 2016)

nur mal so ein paar Bilder vom Wurzelwerk (nach 3-4 Jahren),  ob das in Pflanztaschen dann weniger ist


----------



## Rhabanus (17. März 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hi Lima, die Hecke ist in diesem Bereich schon sehr stark angewachsen, die wollen wir jetzt nicht wieder verpflanzen, siehe Bild:



Sage nie: "Nie." Wie sollte es anders kommen - wir haben das schöne Wetter der letzten Tage genutzt und die ~10 Jahre alte Hecke, die so schön angewachsen war und starke Stämmchen hatte - lokal verpflanzt. So haben wir den gewünschten Durchgang geschaffen (ein zukünftiges Terassendach inkl. Glaswände würde den Zugang aufs Grundstück versperren). Die Hecke wurde 20cm Richtung Teich verschoben - so kann die Terassenüberdachung nun 3,5m tief sein. Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir sie gleich als Kreissegmentbogen ausgeführt....

Wieder ein aktuelles Bild inkl. roter Linie, welche die Terassenüberdachung repräsentieren soll. Die Bretter links und unten zeigen den Rand des Steges / der Terassendielen.


----------



## mitch (17. März 2016)

Hallo Michael,

den Anfang zu machen ist nicht immer ganz leicht - aber jetzt kann es ja dann losgehen


----------

